# New Platform Announcement: Now on GrubHub, DoorDash, Instacart, and Fasten



## dailypay

Hey Drivers,

We're DailyPay! We put cash in your bank account each day for your earnings across different rideshare and delivery platforms. We are now accepting GRUBHUB DELIVERY, DOORDASH, INSTACART & FASTEN drivers as well as Restaurants on GrubHub and Seamless. We have thousands of Clients who receive cash the morning after they drive. There is no paperwork, no contract, no upfront fees, and no cancellation fees. Any day we make a deposit, the fee is as low as $0.99 and NEVER more than $1.49! Try us for 2 weeks free to see what we're about here.

You still may have some questions for us and we're here to help answer them! *You may even be ready to sign up and you're in luck, because all UPNet members get a 2-week free trial here: *https://www.trydailypay.com/drivers?ref=UPNET

We're here to help you get same day cash payments for your hard work! All questions, comments and feedback are appreciated - we want to hear from you!

The DailyPay Team


----------



## dailypay

*DAILYPAY FAQ
*
DailyPay is a technology company founded by kids of hard working, immigrant families. We are dedicated to providing financial advancement to service providers in the On-Demand Economy. DailyPay is not a bank or a payday lender.
*
How much does it cost?*

We charge a daily convenience charge only on the days you receive money. It is $0.99 per day if your combined earnings are less than $150 and $1.49 if they are greater.
*
When do I receive my money?*

We make payments every day at 5:30pm and your payments should post to your bank first thing in the morning.
*
How much do I receive?*

We pay a percentage of your net fares today and the remaining when the platform pays us back for our advances to you. Please note that NEW uber drivers, and people with car leases and/or fuel charges may get a lower advance rate.
*
How are funds transferred?*

DailyPay transfers cash to you FIRST. We deposit the cash directly into your bank account.
*
Do I have to sign a long term contract?*

Never. There are no long term contracts ever. You can stop being a DailyPay client whenever you want without any penalty.

*How does DailyPay get the cash?*

You update your payment information on the rideshare or delivery app (ex. Uber) with your DailyPay Account Number that is unique to you. First, we pay you every day you earn money straight into your bank account. Then, we wait until your rideshare or delivery company pays you into your DailyPay Account for your total fares from the previous week. That's how we get our money back.

*Is the daily service charge tax-deductible? *

DailyPay believes the service charge is a deductible business expense. You should check with your tax advisors. DailyPay does not give tax advice.
*
What happens if my earnings are adjusted?*

Any adjustments will reduce the percentage we hold back. If the amount of the deduction and the DailyPay convenience charge is in excess of the hold back, DailyPay will deduct the excess amount from the reserve established in connection with a future transaction.
*
How can I cancel DailyPay?*

You can cancel DailyPay anytime without any charges or fees. Simply log into your account and click the "Cancel" button in your "Account Settings" tab. Since DailyPay pays you first, you can return the money we already advanced you, or finish up the payment cycle.


----------



## Davetripd

So in a nutshell we pay you to pay us what we are already getting paid. You just deposit the money on a daily basis.


----------



## dailypay

Yep. We are trying to provide the option for our clients to have predictable income every day as opposed to having to wait for next week. That's it.


----------



## Blah

So to use your cash advance services the service fee is a dollar a day (if you want to receive upto 150 dollars of the potential income you already made in fares of that day)? If you don't use your service you don't have to pay the dollar service fee correct? There's no daily/monthly/yearly fee for just signing up for the system and not using it correct?

Just trying to understand it and hope others do as well before they use your service.

rates are cheaper than those brick in mortar cash advance services as long there isn't a fee being made when you are not using the service.

FYI: questions and answers like these would suit better in your FAQ page. Won't look like a scam as much if things are explained clearly.

Edit: Funny thought. Most Uber drivers won't be able to use the service fully. 150 dollars a day? Yea... After a 12 hour work day. lol I'm kidding... well kind of... actually reality just hit me and now I'm going to go cry in the corner.


----------



## SECOTIME

Minimum is a $150 per day?


----------



## Coachman

When you say you charge $.99 a day, is that a one time daily fee to receive the money? Or is it charged per day until you receive our Uber pay? For instance, if I get $100 today, do you charge me $0.90 on each subsequent day until you receive my pay?


----------



## Blah

SECOTIME said:


> Minimum is a $150 per day?


You can get more than 150 dollars a day. You just have to pay $1.49 service fee.

Took this from their website. Does not list ceiling amount.


----------



## FlDriver

We already get paid direct to the bank weekly. No need to pay fees to a third party to get paid a few days early. This is just an online version of payday loans.


----------



## sidewazzz

couple things...

you guys focus on the "not a scam" thing WAY TOO MUCH. i highly doubt your investors would be happy with this video. whoever is in charge of your marketing... needs a different job.

while mentioning your not scammer is nice touching on it too many times makes me question your companies ability.... its just habit. say it once maybe twice but don't kick a dead duck. tell us what you guys do and what it involves. and please for my sake make a better quality video that doesn't focus on running away with my money I've worked hard for.

now... you guys are not being taken seriously because of that lack of important information vs unnecessary barf.

answer questions like...

if I open an account today... how fast do I get paid?

how much in fees do you take out?

why is the minimum draw $150?

am I paying per draw or am i paying a subscription fee?

is there a contract?

how do you get paid back?

all of these questions are basic and should have been answered right off the bat but instead the only thing I found here was you CLAIM to not scam people. and somewhere in that message there was a little clue that you offer cash advances of future earnings with a fee.

I you guys need someone for your new position (marketing/ social media specialist) that just opened up feel free to contact me and we can talk about my going rate.

ps the lady in the background talking on the phone COMPLETELY ruined your video because we miss a part of what you're saying at the end.


----------



## dailypay

Blah said:


> So to use your cash advance services the service fee is a dollar a day (if you want to receive upto 150 dollars of the potential income you already made in fares of that day)? If you don't use your service you don't have to pay the dollar service fee correct? There's no daily/monthly/yearly fee for just signing up for the system and not using it correct?
> 
> Just trying to understand it and hope others do as well before they use your service.
> 
> rates are cheaper than those brick in mortar cash advance services as long there isn't a fee being made when you are not using the service.
> 
> FYI: questions and answers like these would suit better in your FAQ page. Won't look like a scam as much if things are explained clearly.
> 
> Edit: Funny thought. Most Uber drivers won't be able to use the service fully. 150 dollars a day? Yea... After a 12 hour work day. lol I'm kidding... well kind of... actually reality just hit me and now I'm going to go cry in the corner.


Hi! Thanks! Let me know if the following answers all your questions:

1) There is NO fee is you aren't receiving money from DailyPay. There is NO daily/monthly/yearly/signup/maintenance/ongoing fee. NOTHING. Here's an extreme example: If you sign up on Monday and drive $100, you will receive that $100 from DailyPay less a $0.99 fee ($99.01). If you never drive ever again for the rest of your life, there will be no additional fees.

2) Yes, rates are cheaper than cash advance.

3) Thanks for the feedback. We're on it.

Some other things you might be wondering that you didn't ask:
1) There is NO minimum transfer amount. In other words, if you drive $88 dollars, or $33, or $13, you always receive cash from DailyPay. Now of course, some drivers like to set their own minimum transfer amount (i.e, "don't transfer if i make less than say $10 a day), but to be clear, there is no minimum amount to use our service.

Hope that clears things up!!!


----------



## dailypay

SECOTIME said:


> Minimum is a $150 per day?


Hi! There is NO minimum transfer amount per day. So for the avoidance of doubt, if you drive $3 a day, we will transfer $3 to you less our $0.99 fee. Now, most drivers set their OWN minimum so they don't get small amounts transferred each day (the most common is $10), but to be clear, there is no minimum transfer.

The $150 that you are referring to is merely the point where the daily price goes from $0.99/day to $1.49/day.

Hope that clears things up!!!


----------



## dailypay

Coachman said:


> When you say you charge $.99 a day, is that a one time daily fee to receive the money? Or is it charged per day until you receive our Uber pay? For instance, if I get $100 today, do you charge me $0.90 on each subsequent day until you receive my pay?


Hi! That's a great question. Thanks for asking it on this thread.

Every day that you drive, you receive cash from DailyPay. You are charged $0.99 a day if that day's earnings are less than $150 and $1.49 if they are more than $150. It is a one time transfer fee on the day that you receive the cash.

So in your example:

If you receive $100 today, we charge you $0.99. Thats it. We DO NOT charge you $0.99 per day until we receive cash from Uber. That would be terrible =) Just a one time fee.

Let me know if that answers your question.

thanks!!!


----------



## dailypay

Blah said:


> You can get more than 150 dollars a day. You just have to pay $1.49 service fee.
> 
> Took this from their website. Does not list ceiling amount.


Yep, that's correct. So to give you an extreme example, we had one driver book $1200 in one day (don't ask me how!). He was charged $1.49. Hope that makes things clear.


----------



## dailypay

FlDriver said:


> We already get paid direct to the bank weekly. No need to pay fees to a third party to get paid a few days early. This is just an online version of payday loans.


Thanks! I really respect your view, but I'm going to have to clarify a few things for others on this thread. We are not a payday lender. We are a receivable finance company. What that means:

1) We aren't making you a loan nor do we ever debit your account like payday lenders do. We "purchase" your driving invoice at a discount of $0.99 or $1.49 each day. It's no different than how a credit card works for a merchant. When you buy a shirt at a store, the credit card is "purchasing" that shirt on your behalf at a 3% discount to the merchant.

2) We don't ask you for the money back. That's what a payday lender does. Instead, we get our money back from Uber. Whilst that might seem like a trivial detail to some, it is actually incredibly important when you characterize the difference between our company and a traditional payday lender.

3) We love our Uber drivers, but our vision is for all On-Demand service providers. That includes drivers, restaurants, merchants, smes, yoga instructors, you name it. We purchase the invoice/receivable and then don't bother you again.

Anyway, that's the sausage making behind all of this. Again, I want to reiterate that I sincerely respect your view but it's not factually accurate to call our company a payday lender b/c we aren't making you a loan.

Many thanks!


----------



## dailypay

sidewazzz said:


> couple things...
> 
> you guys focus on the "not a scam" thing WAY TOO MUCH. i highly doubt your investors would be happy with this video. whoever is in charge of your marketing... needs a different job.
> 
> while mentioning your not scammer is nice touching on it too many times makes me question your companies ability.... its just habit. say it once maybe twice but don't kick a dead duck. tell us what you guys do and what it involves. and please for **** sake make a better quality video that doesn't focus on running away with my money I've worked hard for.
> 
> now... you guys are not being taken seriously because of that lack of important information vs unnecessary barf.
> 
> answer questions like...
> 
> if I open an account today... how fast do I get paid?
> 
> how much in fees do you take out?
> 
> why is the minimum draw $150?
> 
> am I paying per draw or am i paying a subscription fee?
> 
> is there a contract?
> 
> how do you get paid back?
> 
> all of these questions are basic and should have been answered right off the bat but instead the only thing I found here was you CLAIM to not scam people. and somewhere in that message there was a little clue that you offer cash advances of future earnings with a fee.
> 
> I you guys need someone for your new position (marketing/ social media specialist) that just opened up feel free to contact me and we can talk about my going rate.
> 
> ps the lady in the background talking on the phone COMPLETELY ruined your video because we miss a part of what you're saying at the end.


Thanks for the feedback. Yep, you're right. We suck at marketing. We are web and financial engineers. We need your help!!

With regards to your questions, I've pasted them below with answers underneath....let me know if any of this isn't clear:

if I open an account today... how fast do I get paid?
A: If you register prior to 5:30pm ET, you get paid the next day.

how much in fees do you take out?
A: Any day that you receive less than $150, we charge $0.99. Any day you receive more than $150, we charge $1.49. We do not charge any fee when you aren't receiving money.

why is the minimum draw $150?
A: There is no minimum. YOU can set your own minimum (most do $10), but there is no minimum transfer amount.

am I paying per draw or am i paying a subscription fee?
A: I think I answered this above but lmk if not clear.

is there a contract?
A: No. No contract, no maintenance fee, no sign up fee, no termination fee, no inactive fee, etc.

how do you get paid back?
A: By "you," I assume you mean DailyPay. If that's the case, we get our money from Uber when Uber pays your DailyPay account on Wednesday.

Lastly, I checked out your photography website. Awesome stuff. Really beautiful work. Everyone on this thread should check out this site, esp if you're in socal.


----------



## LadyDi

SECOTIME said:


> Minimum is a $150 per day?


Secotime, I take your advice highly on this forum and with that said, your thoughts??


----------



## SECOTIME

It's not something I would use. I can wait a week. Stuff like this is mostly for people that have no savings, no credit and poor financial management.


----------



## dailypay

SECOTIME said:


> It's not something I would use. I can wait a week. Stuff like this is mostly for people that have no savings, no credit and poor financial management.


Hi Secotime,

We appreciate your thoughts and feedback. While we can't pretend to know anybody's financial situation, in the end, it's not relevant. DailyPay benefits everyone. The overall goal here is to create an even cash flow and improve your overall experience. Imagine that you can expand your geographical parameters, by having cash to pay toll fares today and drive wherever you want; Simply put, we make sure you have all that you need to meet your expenses and never fall behind. Consider that you have an array of expenses (gas, tolls, parking etc) and while you continue utilizing your funds, you're still waiting until pay day. With DailyPay, your flow will be consistent, helping you to stay on track with your personal goals. It is a great benefit to you and actually has nothing to do with your credit score.

If you'd like us to answer any questions for you, I invite you to shoot us an e-mail at [email protected] and we will be happy to provide more in-depth understanding!

Feel free to see what some of our clients have said about us! (https://www.trydailypay.com/drivers/clients)

I hope this helps to provide some clarity-- Thanks and have a happy Wednesday!


----------



## XUberMike

When UBER files for Bankruptcy who is responsible for your uncollected debt that you advanced to the driver? Do you consider us partners with Uber 

Any testimonials from verifiable local drivers!


----------



## Austin

You seem to be leaving out and a lot of individuals aren't noticing that you only pay 90% each day and hold 10% for any "fare adjustments." Just thought I'd let everyone know. It's kind of hidden on the site.

One of you daily pay guys need to sell me right now.....I'm on the fence about trying it out. Gimme your best shot. Lol.

Edit: you receive the 10% back on Thursdays.


----------



## dailypay

Austin said:


> You seem to be leaving out and a lot of individuals aren't noticing that you only pay 90% each day and hold 10% for any "fare adjustments." Just thought I'd let everyone know. It's kind of hidden on the site.
> 
> One of you daily pay guys need to sell me right now.....I'm on the fence about trying it out. Gimme your best shot. Lol.
> 
> Edit: you receive the 10% back on Thursdays.


Hello, Austin!

Thanks for your feedback. Truly appreciated! On our website, www.trydailypay.com, if you visit the tab entitled "How it Works", that information regarding 90%/10% structure is explained right under the fourth question: "How Much Do I Receive?". We certainly are interested in providing as much clarity and being as open as possible! The reason we do this, is to account for any discrepancies such as fare conflicts, and so on. It's for your protection as well as ours.

We definitely invite you to try us out! Please e-mail us at [email protected] and in your subject line 'ATTN: Enid'- and she will set you up with a completely free, no obligation 2 week trial! Let her know Kristina sent you her way. :O)

Thanks and hope to see you soon!


----------



## Coachman

How does one become a "Sponsor" of this forum? Does this mean you are a paid advertiser here?


----------



## dailypay

XUberMike said:


> When UBER files for Bankruptcy who is responsible for your uncollected debt that you advanced to the driver? Do you consider us partners with Uber
> 
> Any testimonials from verifiable local drivers!





Austin said:


> You seem to be leaving out and a lot of individuals aren't noticing that you only pay 90% each day and hold 10% for any "fare adjustments." Just thought I'd let everyone know. It's kind of hidden on the site.
> 
> One of you daily pay guys need to sell me right now.....I'm on the fence about trying it out. Gimme your best shot. Lol.
> 
> Edit: you receive the 10% back on Thursdays.


Hi! Sorry if that's not clear. It's on the How it Work and Pricing pages and on the FAQ but we'll make it clearer.

The 10% is so we don't have to ask you for money back. We originally didn't have that but Uber makes various tiny adjustments along the way, a dollar here, a dollar there, etc. We found that instead of calling our clients and asking for small amounts of money back, it would be easier just to hold 10% and settle out at the end. For the avoidance of doubt, you will ALWAYS receive the same amount from DailyPay less our charge as you would have received with Uber. Always.

Hope that helps!!!!


----------



## dailypay

dailypay said:


> Hi! Sorry if that's not clear. It's on the How it Work and Pricing pages and on the FAQ but we'll make it clearer.
> 
> The 10% is so we don't have to ask you for money back. We originally didn't have that but Uber makes various tiny adjustments along the way, a dollar here, a dollar there, etc. We found that instead of calling our clients and asking for small amounts of money back, it would be easier just to hold 10% and settle out at the end. For the avoidance of doubt, you will ALWAYS receive the same amount from DailyPay less our charge as you would have received with Uber. Always.
> 
> Hope that helps!!!!


PS...if you're on the fence, no problem if you stay there =). We get that fact that people may need to observe from the bleacher seats a while longer before joining. Just let us know if we can answer other questions!


----------



## dailypay

Coachman said:


> How does one become a "Sponsor" of this forum? Does this mean you are a paid advertiser here?


Hi! Yep, we are a paid advertiser. We originally had no intention of that but one of our wonderful clients (god bless his heart) posted a thread about us and when we responded, we were asked to become a sponsor. We have no problem following the rules of the Uberpeople Mods and respect their house! This is why in our text, we say "THIS IS AN AD" so nobody thinks otherwise.

Hope that helps!


----------



## dailypay

XUberMike said:


> When UBER files for Bankruptcy who is responsible for your uncollected debt that you advanced to the driver? Do you consider us partners with Uber
> 
> Any testimonials from verifiable local drivers!


Hi, this is important.

If Uber files for bankruptcy, we do not call you for the money back.


----------



## dailypay

XUberMike said:


> When UBER files for Bankruptcy who is responsible for your uncollected debt that you advanced to the driver? Do you consider us partners with Uber
> 
> Any testimonials from verifiable local drivers!


Hi, if you need a testimonial(s), happy to hook you up with some drivers. Not sure if there is a nexus between our clients and those who are on this board. If nobody responds, just email us at [email protected] and we can prob hook you up with some. Totally appreciate you want to see it organically but wanted to offer anyway =)

Thanks!


----------



## KevinMD

I've been using this for a few weeks, and have been pleased. This is not our primary income, and not a financial management issue. What I like is if I have a really good day, but use a lot of fuel, I know the next day I'll be able to replace the fuel and then some.


----------



## dailypay

KevinMD said:


> I've been using this for a few weeks, and have been pleased. This is not our primary income, and not a financial management issue. What I like is if I have a really good day, but use a lot of fuel, I know the next day I'll be able to replace the fuel and then some.


Hey Kevin!

Thank for the great feedback! We're so happy that you're having a great experience so far! We wish you many many great days ahead. Let us know if we can help you with anything!


----------



## Blah

dailypay said:


> Hi! Thanks! Let me know if the following answers all your questions:
> 
> 1) There is NO fee is you aren't receiving money from DailyPay. There is NO daily/monthly/yearly/signup/maintenance/ongoing fee. NOTHING. Here's an extreme example: If you sign up on Monday and drive $100, you will receive that $100 from DailyPay less a $0.99 fee ($99.01). If you never drive ever again for the rest of your life, there will be no additional fees.
> 
> !


Follow up to this question: Say if I do drive, but I don't want to get paid immediately with DailyPay, does it automatically pay me since I did fares? Basically to this question is.. Is this service by demand and not automated if there are pending fares made throughout the day.

This service is cool as long it isn't automated. Because who needs to get paid everyday rightaway. I can see people using this service once in awhile as long they want to use it at that moments notice.


----------



## dailypay

KevinMD said:


> I've been using this for a few weeks, and have been pleased. This is not our primary income, and not a financial management issue. What I like is if I have a really good day, but use a lot of fuel, I know the next day I'll be able to replace the fuel and then some.


Thanks for feedback!


----------



## dailypay

Blah said:


> Follow up to this question: Say if I do drive, but I don't want to get paid immediately with DailyPay, does it automatically pay me since I did fares? Basically to this question is.. Is this service by demand and not automated if there are pending fares made throughout the day.
> 
> This service is cool as long it isn't automated. Because who needs to get paid everyday rightaway. I can see people using this service once in awhile as long they want to use it at that moments notice.


Hi Thanks! We actually haven't heard that feedback from too many folks and so our core product is just doing this in an automated way. So, we may not be right for you....thanks!


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Ladies and Gentlemen, think for a minute. Remember, UberX drivers really are cut rate cab drivers with no or few regulations who can not accept street hails.

One thing that has attracted many to the cab business over the years has been daily cash. That has faded, of late, as most people here, at least, pay cab drivers electronically.

It appears that what these guys are trying to do is to insert that cab daily pay thing into the TNC business. Since it costs them something to bring that to you, they must cover expenses. Since it is likely that they received some venture capital and put up some themselves, they must pay their shareholders. Allright, so you get the daily pay that attracted many to hacking, over the years, but for a price. If you need it, it sounds allright to me. I do not need it, as I pay for almost everything electronically. Still, I do understand that not everyone is in my situation.

If it sounds as if it might work for you, sign up. If you do not need it, do not. It does not necessarily look like a scam to me.


----------



## dailypay

Thanks "Another Uber Driver." (think you left your mike on the floor


----------



## Coachman

Another Uber Driver said:


> It does not necessarily look like a scam to me.


I agree. And there's nothing inherently unethical about making a profit off of people who are in a financial bind. It's perfectly legal.


----------



## Uber 1

HI, 

Do you just do rideshare or can you work with Cabbies and limos etc....also

Thanks!

Andy


----------



## dailypay

Uber 1 said:


> HI,
> 
> Do you just do rideshare or can you work with Cabbies and limos etc....also
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Andy


Hi just rideshare for now...thanks!!


----------



## Fauxknight

Coachman said:


> I agree. And there's nothing inherently unethical about making a profit off of people who are in a financial bind. It's perfectly legal.


Honestly the overall cost doesn't appear to be that much, at $1 a day you'd spend $365 on the service if you worked every day of the year. Sure in the long run that $365 could have made an extra car payment, but some people really do need the daily cash to not run even further behind, and some of them do crap like get payday loans.

I'm not advocating the service, I don't use it, I don't intend to use it, I don't think Uber drivers should use it...but it is an option for those that it might help. Yes, you should learn to manage your money and get yourself in a position where you wouldn't even consider a service like this, but for those that aren't, well, it's not nearly as bad of an option as a lot of other things that you might do.

The biggest downside I see is that, for those already bad at money management, this might some of cause them to get even worse at it. I could see the worst offenders now making excuses to themselves that it's ok to spend todays money ahead on something stupid because they'll always get another check tomorrow....


----------



## RamzFanz

I have been in business for myself almost my entire life. I have used services like these in the past when I opened large contracts that paid out on invoices 60-90 days down the road. It's very common and legitimate. It's referred to as _Factoring_. I'm not saying this is a trustworthy company, just that the service is common and very useful at times.

I used it to fund operations on invoices worth hundreds of thousands. It can actually be cheaper to factor than use credit for large material orders or paying labor in a startup situation. I have never seen it used at such a small scale or short invoice times.

All I have to say is I wish I had thought of it. You guys are brilliant. You are filling a need for financially challenged people at a more than reasonable price with your repayment all but guaranteed within 9 days or less. Kudos.



Uber 1 said:


> Do you just do rideshare or can you work with Cabbies and limos etc....also


They would need to have an arrangement with the company who they will be invoicing. I doubt this can get to a scale as small as a single cab company because the risk and collection costs may be too high. Who knows though, maybe at some point they can encourage the companies to onboard themselves and provide credit guarantees of some type. If they automated the process, onboarding and collection, it may be worth it.


----------



## RamzFanz

Fauxknight said:


> I don't think Uber drivers should use it


IF this is a legitimate and trustworthy company, there is nothing wrong with factoring invoices to pay current costs. If someone has a real need for cash now, say a prolonged period with no income and a need to buy food or pay for gas, I see nothing wrong with this at all. I would just urge people to not use it solely for spending cash they don't actually need. I would use it solely to have investment capital that would earn me more profit, IE make a car payment or pay for gas so I could earn more that i would otherwise no be able to, but that's me. To each their own.


----------



## Fauxknight

I used the word 'should', meaning it might be useful, but only if necessary. I believe I did state that it could be useful to some people.


----------



## Austin

dailypay said:


> Hello Uber Drivers!
> 
> We're DailyPay (www.trydailypay.com/drivers). We're a new start-up that's based in NY. We have lots of venture capital backers blah blah blah (who really cares). More importantly, we provide a service to you Uber drivers (and other On-Demand service providers) where you can receive cash daily for your fares.
> 
> It's hard to offer a great financial product without folks thinking you're scamming them. So we thought we'd post here on UberPeople.net, see what kind of feedback we get, etc. Our clients love the product: (https://www.trydailypay.com/drivers/clients) but we know anyone can make this sh*t up (but we really didn't!).
> 
> Let's be honest - THIS IS AN AD! We want you to check out our page but we also would love feedback. We'll be here to answer any questions you may have.
> 
> PS I answered some comments below ahead of time that I'm sure we'll get =p
> 
> *You're a scam. *
> No, we aren't. We give you money first. Then we hope and pray that you haven't fled the country so that Uber can pay us. We should be worried that you're scamming us, not the other way around.
> 
> *
> This isn't legit. They are going to steal your info.*
> Nope, not right either. We PAY YOU FIRST. We're either legit or truly the worst scammers in the world.
> 
> *Why would I pay PER DAY?? $7-10 a week??*
> Our service is for those who want predictable cash every day. That's what we offer. If this helps someone avoid a $40 rent check late fee, or a $29 credit card late fee, then we've done our job.
> 
> *I should only have to pay when I need money*
> We have no desire to tell you what you or anyone else needs. If you want daily cash, then we'd love to have you. If you don't want it, then please don't use our service. But let's be honest... Who DOESN'T want cash every day!?
> 
> *Only fools would ever need this.*
> Not cool to insult our clients.
> 
> *You aren't affiliated with Uber. You suck.*
> Yes, we are not affiliated Uber or any other On-Demand company. Our vision is to provide the option (*not* requirement) for every service provider in the On-Demand economy to receive cash daily (Rideshare drivers, restaurants, yoga instructors, delivery people, doctors, etc).
> 
> *You're idiots and you're scamming the Reddit community.*
> Perhaps yes on the former, but definitely no on the latter. Here's who we are:


So, tried signing up, said my account number is invalid.


----------



## RamzFanz

dailypay

You have a great idea here. I'm curious as to how you are funding it, investment or credit, because I could see you easily sitting on millions in invoices very soon if you go after it aggressively, but I don't expect you to answer.

However you are doing it, I would advise you to scale up and spend _now_ on marketing. You won't be a small fish in a big pond for very long and you need to grab market share while you can. When the big boys catch on, they will come in with a mountain of startup marketing investment.

You seem to be aware that your image and marketing are lacking. I hope you act on that now. You need professionals. I think having recognizable partners or sponsors on your front page would help you establish trust. Not sure what, but something like a paypal certified credit line or something that says you have the guaranteed ability to pay. A letter of credit from a major institution perhaps?


----------



## RamzFanz

Austin said:


> So, tried signing up, said my account number is invalid.


You probably entered it in the routing # area? Routing is first on the form. Be sure to use any zeros preceding as they may count the digits?


----------



## dailypay

d


RamzFanz said:


> IF this is a legitimate and trustworthy company, there is nothing wrong with factoring invoices to pay current costs. If someone has a real need for cash now, say a prolonged period with no income and a need to buy food or pay for gas, I see nothing wrong with this at all. I would just urge people to not use it solely for spending cash they don't actually need. I would use it solely to have investment capital that would earn me more profit, IE make a car payment or pay for gas so I could earn more that i would otherwise no be able to, but that's me. To each their own.


Hi guys, yep I agree with everything said. Look, we want to provide the OPTION, not the requirement. In our core, we believe drivers should have this option (and for that matter, every service provider/sme in the On Demand Economy). But if you don't want the option, then don't visit our site! =)


----------



## dailypay

Austin said:


> So, tried signing up, said my account number is invalid.


Hm, not sure exactly what stage you're at in the sign up process. You can just call us at 888-991-3646, or email us at [email protected] and we'll bang it out together. Thanks!


----------



## dailypay

RamzFanz said:


> You probably entered it in the routing # area? Routing is first on the form. Be sure to use any zeros preceding as they may count the digits?


Yep, there's a "checksum" to make sure nobody makes typos....but again, just call us or email us and we can figure it out. 888-991-3646. You'll also be able to write on this thread that we are real people who are actually pretty nice, after we connect! =)


----------



## Austin

dailypay said:


> Hm, not sure exactly what stage you're at in the sign up process. You can just call us at 888-991-3646, or email us at [email protected] and we'll bang it out together. Thanks!


User error, that's all I'll say lmao. When will my account be active? I'll be driving again tomorrow and don't want any issues.


----------



## melxjr

Lyft already has express pay cap at $50 -.50c for immediate deposit. Uber of course doesn't, the service could be useful to some who need cash quickly, but the real benefits I'm seeing is collect the money before clients get their inefficient route refunds lol and you lose money from stupid uber support. Well all in all, good idea, but what happens when Uber adds this option?


----------



## dailypay

Fauxknight said:


> Honestly the overall cost doesn't appear to be that much, at $1 a day you'd spend $365 on the service if you worked every day of the year. Sure in the long run that $365 could have made an extra car payment, but some people really do need the daily cash to not run even further behind, and some of them do crap like get payday loans.
> 
> I'm not advocating the service, I don't use it, I don't intend to use it, I don't think Uber drivers should use it...but it is an option for those that it might help. Yes, you should learn to manage your money and get yourself in a position where you wouldn't even consider a service like this, but for those that aren't, well, it's not nearly as bad of an option as a lot of other things that you might do.
> 
> The biggest downside I see is that, for those already bad at money management, this might some of cause them to get even worse at it. I could see the worst offenders now making excuses to themselves that it's ok to spend todays money ahead on something stupid because they'll always get another check tomorrow....


Hey there,

Thanks for your input. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but we definitely want to make sure that everybody is well-informed of our product, how it works, what we offer, and so on and so forth! I invite yourself and everyone who perhaps might mot be entirely clear to check out our website at www.trydailypay.com, or go ahead and give us a ring at 1-888-991-3646-- We're real human beings and would love to have a conversation and answer any questions you might have... or just say hi!

Also, it's hard to ever pretend to know how anybody chooses to manage their money- and that's not what we claim to do. We don't claim to help you change your habits or manage your finances. We're here to provide rideshare drivers and other on-demand service providers the option to have even cash flow so you can spend your time focused on working, and, inevitably, making more money!


----------



## dailypay

melxjr said:


> Lyft already has express pay cap at $50 -.50c for immediate deposit. Uber of course doesn't, the service could be useful to some who need cash quickly, but the real benefits I'm seeing is collect the money before clients get their inefficient route refunds lol and you lose money from stupid uber support. Well all in all, good idea, but what happens when Uber adds this option?


Hi! First, love the quote.

Second, completely agree. There are lots of reasons folks have been signing up, and the variety of reasons has been the most fascinating part of this journey. We have everyone from the classic "hey, i just need money today to avoid late fees on rent and credit cards" to "hey, i like u guys handling the payments for me," to "having more money lets me pay for gas, etc so i can make more money." I think the most interesting response so far was "i'm buying a house and need to show a constant balance in my checking account to get a better mortgage"!

Anyway, please keep sending us live feedback. We love it.

Oh and ps - yep, we're totally aware Uber can add this option but we're happy to stand in the gap until they do =). Our company's purpose is to do this for every on-demand service provider, but we don't talk about our restaurants, yoga instructors, sme's, merchants on this site obviously

thanks!!!


----------



## melxjr

dailypay said:


> Hi! First, love the quote.
> 
> Second, completely agree. There are lots of reasons folks have been signing up, and the variety of reasons has been the most fascinating part of this journey. We have everyone from the classic "hey, i just need money today to avoid late fees on rent and credit cards" to "hey, i like u guys handling the payments for me," to "having more money lets me pay for gas, etc so i can make more money." I think the most interesting response so far was "i'm buying a house and need to show a constant balance in my checking account to get a better mortgage"!
> 
> Anyway, please keep sending us live feedback. We love it.
> 
> Oh and ps - yep, we're totally aware Uber can add this option but we're happy to stand in the gap until they do =). Our company's purpose is to do this for every on-demand service provider, but we don't talk about our restaurants, yoga instructors, sme's, merchants on this site obviously
> 
> thanks!!!


Makes sense, well this is a good idea, will help certain people for whatever they validate it for. If Uber adds the option, you could undercut their charge, Also food for thought, Just because I enjoy software/tech crap, you can also down the line, if doing well, offer an incentive program to use the service; after 50 cash advances, earn xxx amount free on next redeem of advances. Anyways, good luck and stay immersive to survive.


----------



## dailypay

I love that idea. Let me share with folks around here. THANK YOU.


----------



## melxjr

Can I convert my transaction into bitcoins? Instead of dollars?
dailypay


----------



## dailypay

RamzFanz said:


> dailypay
> 
> You have a great idea here. I'm curious as to how you are funding it, investment or credit, because I could see you easily sitting on millions in invoices very soon if you go after it aggressively, but I don't expect you to answer.
> 
> However you are doing it, I would advise you to scale up and spend _now_ on marketing. You won't be a small fish in a big pond for very long and you need to grab market share while you can. When the big boys catch on, they will come in with a mountain of startup marketing investment.
> 
> You seem to be aware that your image and marketing are lacking. I hope you act on that now. You need professionals. I think having recognizable partners or sponsors on your front page would help you establish trust. Not sure what, but something like a paypal certified credit line or something that says you have the guaranteed ability to pay. A letter of credit from a major institution perhaps?


Hi RamzFanz!

Thanks for your feedback. We always champion great ideas and appreciate your individual contributions to the discussion. We're always coming up with cool ideas to play with in marketing. Great ideas and we'll take all of them into consideration!


----------



## melxjr

melxjr said:


> Can I convert my transaction into bitcoins? Instead of dollars?
> dailypay


Id be willing to pay maybe $.50 more to take bitcoins  can you give me more options than just scummy Uncle Sam?


----------



## melxjr

You guys should Audit your website also, I've found bugs.


----------



## dailypay

melxjr said:


> Id be willing to pay maybe $.50 more to take bitcoins  can you give me more options than just scummy Uncle Sam?


thanks for both msgs....we are considering bitcoin.....yuck on the website - we're on it.


----------



## dailypay

dailypay said:


> Hi RamzFanz!
> 
> Thanks for your feedback. We always champion great ideas and appreciate your individual contributions to the discussion. We're always coming up with cool ideas to play with in marketing. Great ideas and we'll take all of them into consideration!


One more thing...THANK YOU. Our hair's on fire right now but yes, these things are all coming. WE AGREE.


----------



## melxjr

dailypay said:


> thanks for both msgs....we are considering bitcoin.....yuck on the website - we're on it.


Good stuff then, Gotta fix those bugs mate, you're financial software. You and I know why that matters. at least you're https. LOL don't want those sniffer software taking some info.


----------



## tb1984

dailypay said:


> Hi Thanks! We actually haven't heard that feedback from too many folks and so our core product is just doing this in an automated way. So, we may not be right for you....thanks!


I also like your service as on-demand rather than automatically. Lyft has a service like this and it's on-demand. I'd like to use your service once in a while rather than daily when I really need money the next day.

So, how quick and easy is the cancellation process?

After cancellation, could I re-sign up?


----------



## dailypay

melxjr said:


> Id be willing to pay maybe $.50 more to take bitcoins  can you give me more options than just scummy Uncle Sam?


Hey,

We're not supporting bitcoins at this time, but thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## HotRodriguez75

Offer a 30 day trial and I can guarantee your sign-up will increase 10 fold!


----------



## dailypay

tb1984 said:


> I also like your service as on-demand rather than automatically. Lyft has a service like this and it's on-demand. I'd like to use your service once in a while rather than daily when I really need money the next day.
> 
> So, how quick and easy is the cancellation process?
> 
> After cancellation, could I re-sign up?


Hello tb1984,

Presently we're supporting service for folks who need and desire cash every day- At this time we're not currently supporting the option to choose only certain days, but it's a great suggestion, and thanks for it. Ideas are always appreciated! As far as the cancellation process, it's as easy as logging into your account, clicking on 'edit profile,' and instructions will follow for you to cancel.

If you want to join us again at any time in the future, you can contact us to get your account active again in no time.


----------



## dailypay

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Offer a 30 day trial and I can guarantee your sign-up will increase 10 fold!


Hello HotRodriguez75,

Great suggestion, and thanks for the feedback! That's a GREAT idea. Will definitely discuss with the team here!

THANK you!


----------



## melxjr

dailypay said:


> yuck on the website - we're on it.


Don't admit that... lol


----------



## vbrandon99

i


Davetripd said:


> Is it just me or does the link not work


 use daily pay everyday its amazing trust me it works


----------



## dailypay

tb1984 said:


> I also like your service as on-demand rather than automatically. Lyft has a service like this and it's on-demand. I'd like to use your service once in a while rather than daily when I really need money the next day.
> 
> So, how quick and easy is the cancellation process?
> 
> After cancellation, could I re-sign up?


Hi! Thanks for checking in. Yep, no cancellation fee. Just check in with our cancellation policy on the "Pricing" page so you can see how everything works. If you have any questions, just email us at [email protected]. PS - no cancellation fees! =)


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

I vouch for daily pay. I use their services and I'm satisfied. I had a 1300 week they gave me all my money the next day. This system works well if your in a jam and need money quick.


----------



## SumGuy

I'm still waiting for my money. I signed up Tuesday, got an email saying my account was confirmed on wed. It's now Friday. I thought the whole point of cut off at 5:30 was to send payments. I know my payment was not sent yesterday because I know my bank and when they post funds.


----------



## Teksaz

Use and love DailyPay. I like not having to worry about due dates and when I'm going to pay a bill. Phone bill is due in two days, no problem. I know how much I need to work to pay the bill and it gets paid the next day. Don't wait a week to pay bills, pay them tomorrow. Then the accumulation starts. lol

DailyPay is Legit.


----------



## dailypay

SumGuy said:


> I'm still waiting for my money. I signed up Tuesday, got an email saying my account was confirmed on wed. It's now Friday. I thought the whole point of cut off at 5:30 was to send payments. I know my payment was not sent yesterday because I know my bank and when they post funds.


Hi, that doesn't sound right. Please email us asap at [email protected] and i'll get to the bottom of this. We activate people for next day payment. Sorry, it took a few hours to reply. thanks


----------



## dailypay

Teksaz said:


> Use and love DailyPay. I like not having to worry about due dates and when I'm going to pay a bill. Phone bill is due in two days, no problem. I know how much I need to work to pay the bill and it gets paid the next day. Don't wait a week to pay bills, pay them tomorrow. Then the accumulation starts. lol
> 
> DailyPay is Legit.


Thanks! Yep, we agree. We want folks to have the option to use daily payments to pay bills that don't wait until Wednesday....thanks!


----------



## david.itolson&yahoo.com

Hey I signed up Thursday morning, drove Thursday night for a few hours just to see if it was legit. My money was the in my account Saturday morning. Seems like everything is legit. Thanks.


----------



## dailypay

david.itolson&yahoo.com said:


> Hey I signed up Thursday morning, drove Thursday night for a few hours just to see if it was legit. My money was the in my account Saturday morning. Seems like everything is legit. Thanks.


Glad you're happy =))....and thanks for the post.


----------



## SumGuy

dailypay said:


> Hi, that doesn't sound right. Please email us asap at [email protected] and i'll get to the bottom of this. We activate people for next day payment. Sorry, it took a few hours to reply. thanks


I did in fact get my deposit Friday. Now I am just waiting for my Saturday deposite. My bank posts within 10mins 24 hours a day.


----------



## SumGuy

Your bank does send payments on the weekend right?


----------



## SumGuy

Still no deposit for Saturday, so people who have to wait until Monday have there deposits come in 3 separate payments? Hopefully I'm not changed if it comes on Monday in one payment. I sent money to myself and it went through.


----------



## Austin

dailypay said:


> Hi Secotime,
> 
> We appreciate your thoughts and feedback. While we can't pretend to know anybody's financial situation, in the end, it's not relevant. DailyPay benefits everyone. The overall goal here is to create an even cash flow and improve your overall experience. Imagine that you can expand your geographical parameters, by having cash to pay toll fares today and drive wherever you want; Simply put, we make sure you have all that you need to meet your expenses and never fall behind. Consider that you have an array of expenses (gas, tolls, parking etc) and while you continue utilizing your funds, you're still waiting until pay day. With DailyPay, your flow will be consistent, helping you to stay on track with your personal goals. It is a great benefit to you and actually has nothing to do with your credit score.
> 
> If you'd like us to answer any questions for you, I invite you to shoot us an e-mail at [email protected] and we will be happy to provide more in-depth understanding!
> 
> Feel free to see what some of our clients have said about us! (https://www.trydailypay.com/drivers/clients)
> 
> I hope this helps to provide some clarity-- Thanks and have a happy Wednesday!


I only do this on Friday/Saturday nights. I understand the payout period runs from 530-530 and banks usually don't pay over the weekend. I made a total of $330 after ubers cuts and am receiving $211 from y'all minus the 10% and 1.49. My question is, when will I receive the remaining $119? Will I more than likely get both on Monday? Also, when do y'all release the statement for Saturday/Sunday?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

UberXking said:


> If you're not a scam you should invest some money on this website!


Its not a scam. I just woke up and money in the bank from Fri sat sun. If you sign up today before 5:30 you will receive money tomorrow. You don't have anything to lose. They are paying you before uber pays them. Scammers don't pay you, you pay them. I vouch for daily pay.


----------



## dailypay

melxjr said:


> You guys should Audit your website also, I've found bugs.


Hi Melxjr,

Thank you for your observations. If you could kindly send your feedback regarding our website to us at [email protected], we will gladly look into rectifying those matters immediately! Thank you for letting us know!


----------



## dailypay

david.itolson&yahoo.com said:


> Hey I signed up Thursday morning, drove Thursday night for a few hours just to see if it was legit. My money was the in my account Saturday morning. Seems like everything is legit. Thanks.


Hey David!

Yes, we are totally legit. Happy you're satisfied with our service! Never hesitate to reach out with any questions or concerns; that's what we are here for.


----------



## dailypay

SumGuy said:


> Your bank does send payments on the weekend right?


We send payments every day, yes, however, every banking institution has different policies on how and when funds are released on weekends. If you ever run into any problems, give us a call or email us and we'll be happy to assist. 
1-888-991-3646 
[email protected]


----------



## dailypay

SumGuy said:


> Still no deposit for Saturday, so people who have to wait until Monday have there deposits come in 3 separate payments? Hopefully I'm not changed if it comes on Monday in one payment. I sent money to myself and it went through.


Hey there SumGuy,

Would you give us a call at 1-888-991-3646 and let's talk about this. We'll be glad to fill you in and answer all of your questions! Hey, you can even drop us a line at [email protected] if that's easier for you! Thanks and looking forward!


----------



## DriverX

So it's an internet payday loan company charging 10% plus fees. By definition it's a scam, because the going rate is like 3.25% but hey some people are bad at managing money because pay is so low and unpredictable so maybe they need the service and are willing to pay out 3 times the going rate on loaned money that they could have never got anyway because no bank is going to give you a $150 loan because your late on rent again. oh look clown horns, they must be cool


----------



## DriverX

expoolman said:


> Didn't like how they somehow got my number and sent me a spam text. I prefer to receive my unwanted UBER spam from UBER only. Thank you.


you better lock down yo shit, I wouldn't be linking this site to anything that exposes that information.


----------



## dailypay

DriverX said:


> So it's an internet payday loan company charging 10% plus fees. By definition it's a scam, because the going rate is like 3.25% but hey some people are bad at managing money because pay is so low and unpredictable so maybe they need the service and are willing to pay out 3 times the going rate on loaned money that they could have never got anyway because no bank is going to give you a $150 loan because your late on rent again. oh look clown horns, they must be cool


Thanks!

Quick clarification: We don't charge 10%. We send you 90% upfront and then hold 10% till next Thursday. We do that to account for minor adjustments that arise from fuel card usage, fare changes, customer complaints, etc. For the avoidance of doubt, you ALWAYS receive the same amount from DailyPay as you would have received from Uber, less our daily convenience charge of $0.99 or $1.49.

If you have any further questions, feel free to call us directly at 1-888-991-3646, or email us at [email protected]

Lastly, we're not a payday loan company. Payday lending means we ask you for money back. We never do that. If you care to know, we are a receivable finance company that is purchasing the invoice from you at a slight discount. We then get paid back from Uber. Whilst that distinction may seem trivial to you, it's makes the world of difference when you see that we never ask you for money back.


----------



## dailypay

DriverX said:


> you better lock down yo shit, I wouldn't be linking this site to anything that exposes that information.


Hi there!

If anybody on this thread is being called without having registered with DailyPay, please email us immediately at [email protected]. We categorically do not contact anybody that hasn't registered for an account with us. Never. And if you have in fact registered with us and don't wish to hear from us any longer, just tell us! We won't be offended!!!

Thanks =)


----------



## DriverX

dailypay said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Quick clarification: We don't charge 10%. We send you 90% upfront and then hold 10% till next Thursday. We do that to account for minor adjustments that arise from fuel card usage, fare changes, customer complaints, etc. For the avoidance of doubt, you ALWAYS receive the same amount from DailyPay as you would have received from Uber, less our daily convenience charge of $0.99 or $1.49.
> 
> If you have any further questions, feel free to call us directly at 1-888-991-3646, or email us at [email protected]
> 
> Lastly, we're not a payday loan company. Payday lending means we ask you for money back. We never do that. If you care to know, we are a receivable finance company that is purchasing the invoice from you at a slight discount. We then get paid back from Uber. Whilst that distinction may seem trivial to you, it's makes the world of difference when you see that we never ask you for money back.


 'receivable finance company' haha must have been a Harvard grad that came up with that. Yea, you don't "ask for money back" you take it directly from our client! AKA wage garnishing. toot toot


----------



## dailypay

dailypay said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Quick clarification: We don't charge 10%. We send you 90% upfront and then hold 10% till next Thursday. We do that to account for minor adjustments that arise from fuel card usage, fare changes, customer complaints, etc. For the avoidance of doubt, you ALWAYS receive the same amount from DailyPay as you would have received from Uber, less our daily convenience charge of $0.99 or $1.49.
> 
> If you have any further questions, feel free to call us directly at 1-888-991-3646, or email us at [email protected]
> 
> Lastly, we're not a payday loan company. Payday lending means we ask you for money back. We never do that. If you care to know, we are a receivable finance company that is purchasing the invoice from you at a slight discount. We then get paid back from Uber. Whilst that distinction may seem trivial to you, it's makes the world of difference when you see that we never ask you for money back.


PS - I agree that the going rate for a "payday loan"is 3.25%. As you can see, our discounts are significantly lower than that, averaging about 0.82% to date. Thanks.


----------



## groovyguru

Blah said:


> So to use your cash advance services the service fee is a dollar a day (if you want to receive upto 150 dollars of the potential income you already made in fares of that day)? If you don't use your service you don't have to pay the dollar service fee correct? There's no daily/monthly/yearly fee for just signing up for the system and not using it correct?
> 
> Just trying to understand it and hope others do as well before they use your service.
> 
> rates are cheaper than those brick in mortar cash advance services as long there isn't a fee being made when you are not using the service.
> 
> FYI: questions and answers like these would suit better in your FAQ page. Won't look like a scam as much if things are explained clearly.
> 
> Edit: Funny thought. Most Uber drivers won't be able to use the service fully. 150 dollars a day? Yea... After a 12 hour work day. lol I'm kidding... well kind of... actually reality just hit me and now I'm going to go cry in the corner.


It's probably funded by Travis and friends as a way to suck uBer drivers into working super long days to make it to $150... If uBer charged what the market would be happy to pay - like twice as much - drivers wouldn't have to consider borrowing against their incomes.


----------



## groovyguru

dailypay said:


> Hi! That's a great question. Thanks for asking it on this thread.
> 
> Every day that you drive, you receive cash from DailyPay. You are charged $0.99 a day if that day's earnings are less than $150 and $1.49 if they are more than $150. It is a one time transfer fee on the day that you receive the cash.
> 
> So in your example:
> 
> If you receive $100 today, we charge you $0.99. Thats it. We DO NOT charge you $0.99 per day until we receive cash from Uber. That would be terrible =) Just a one time fee.
> 
> Let me know if that answers your question.
> 
> thanks!!!


Okay, so .99 cents today on $100, .99 cents tomorrow on tomorrow's $100... 1% per day on daily earnings. If a driver elects to do this deal he/she is paying 1% on earnings each day worked so working 24 days in a month you guys have earned 1% 24 times. Wow. Hope your transaction fees are low.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Lyft just started same day pay in their app..

I don't think Uber is going to be too far behind

http://fortune.com/2015/11/04/uber-bank-accounts-pay/

Good idea tho OP.


----------



## Null

IMO, poor value.

If you're a full time driver that does 5 days per week you're paying a subscription of $20-$25/mo. If you factor in expenses to earn an actual post tax $20-25 You're working approx. 1.5/hrs+ a month for dailypay.

There's time value to money. Getting money sooner is generally better than later for the same dollar amount; purchasing power decreases over time. However, we're talking 1 week at a time at the high end so this effect is negligible for the driver. Time value appears to be not the source of value to the user but the source of profit for dailypay. They essentially get to make anywhere from 33% (let's say the minimum you could make, if you worked at all is $3 for an around the block fare) to 0.75% (a good $200 day) of gross driver payout. The effective rate is higher depending on your cost structure (this is non-negligible, but hard to estimate for the average uber-er amongst x, xl, black, etc.). 

What we have here are essentially investment (on the part of DP) loans that is 100% collateralized (little-no risk on their part) with a guarantor other than the payee (uber, in this case) whose return on capital is grossing at a rate of ~1% of per week (if you get your money a week in advance) to ~1% per ~day (assuming the uber pay day is near). I'm using a $200/day high end basis, good chance this rate is actually significantly higher. 

It's an interesting model, in that for a given number of users (payroll) you only need a fixed amount of capital, which would allow you to churn it week over week to continue to generate the income stream. It's an idea that would scale extremely well and be highly profitable with a large enough user base. 

I wish my P2P lending or stock options performed THAT well in proportion to the risk!

However, the idea will be completely obsolete when uber implements a lyft-like on demand OR automatic payment schedule. 

IMO, DP the only value I see for the long term would be if you did on-demand payments at and did it at a more competitive cost.

Cash strapped drivers would honestly be better served with interest free credit card float (if used properly). Though, those who can budget that properly probably aren't cash strapped to begin with.


----------



## dailypay

Thanks for the great thoughts everyone!


----------



## dailypay

Micmac said:


> Never received %10 hold from last week? To be clear your deposit should say reserve and show the amount but if you send the reserve mixed with next deposit that s not good practice I may stop using your service cause of that .


Hi! Thanks for the feedback. That breakdown is laid out in your daily and weekly statement that is emailed to you and posted to your DailyPay Account (daily and weekly, respectively). Unfortunately, if we were to send TWO distinct payments to your bank, the bank charges us twice which would mean some portion of that would flow through to you. In an effort to keep fees down, we send one payment and make sure to break it down on your statement.

If you think we should change that, let us know and we'll definitely bubble that up.

Thanks!!


----------



## UberTaxPro

dailypay said:


> Hi! Thanks for the feedback. That breakdown is laid out in your daily and weekly statement that is emailed to you and posted to your DailyPay Account (daily and weekly, respectively). Unfortunately, if we were to send TWO distinct payments to your bank, the bank charges us twice which would mean some portion of that would flow through to you. In an effort to keep fees down, we send one payment and make sure to break it down on your statement.
> 
> If you think we should change that, let us know and we'll definitely bubble that up.
> 
> Thanks!!


So how is your business doing? How many uber driver customers do you have now? The way Uber pinches pennies with drivers and the more they do it by lowering rates, increasing their cut and raising fees you guys should have a lot of upside! Good luck with your business.


----------



## dailypay

Hi guys......

So we missed a payment last night for one of our really important clients. 

We feel horribly about this. It was a bug in our code that for some weird reason, skipped over his nighttime hours. Of course, we'll always catch up the following day (since our code takes "week to date" minus "amount you've received") but for this particular instance, we were late by one day. 

So here's the story: We work our butts off to get it right every night for every single customer. But there are those times when we miss it. We don't plan on it, but in a rare instance, it happens. If you are looking for a PERFECT product that never fails ever, then frankly, we're probably not right for you at this stage. 

With all this said, for the avoidance of doubt, you ALWAYS receive the same amount from DailyPay as you would have received from Uber each week. 

Early supporters, you guys rock =)


----------



## dailypay

UberTaxPro said:


> So how is your business doing? How many uber driver customers do you have now? The way Uber pinches pennies with drivers and the more they do it by lowering rates, increasing their cut and raising fees you guys should have a lot of upside! Good luck with your business.


Hey UberTaxPro!

Thanks for your compliments. We lots of happy customers and are continuing to grow and gain support every single day! Thanks for being a part of this conversation, and let me know if I can help with anything!


----------



## jan_SD

Hello,

I signed up Saturday, drove yesterday, and no money deposited today. Currently 3:41pm west coast time.


----------



## jan_SD

Nevermind. Just received it. 

Here's what the statement looks like if anyone's curious..


----------



## Teksaz

Micmac said:


> Tomorrow is Thursday if I don't see my %10 reserve money I will drag dailypay to court , and I m asking all the drivers to check if you got your money reserve every Thursday cause those guys they may be running a scam.


Why don't you wait until tomorrow before coming in here talking sh*t. Do you really believe if we hadn't got our money, someone wouldn't have said something. STFU and let us know tomorrow. There's no scam being run by DP. If you're so paranoid about it, go back to Goober's pay schedule.


----------



## Micmac

Teksaz said:


> Why don't you wait until tomorrow before coming in here talking sh*t. Do you really believe if we hadn't got our money, someone wouldn't have said something. STFU and let us know tomorrow. There's no scam being run by DP. If you're so paranoid about it, go back to Goober's pay schedule.


Got my money this morning thx dailypay. Lemme delete what I said before.


----------



## dailypay

Micmac said:


> Got my money this morning thx dailypay. Lemme delete what I said before.


No problem...honestly, that's what forums are for...you SHOULD question the veracity of a new service and poll others on the same topic. Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Teksaz

Yup, asking questions is fine, threatening to drag someone to court is not.

Glad everything worked out Micmac.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## dailypay

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## kaigor

dailypay said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!


Thanks for providing this service DP. I personally won't use it but it can benefit some people. Don't pay attention to the negativity from some posters here, they clearly didn't take the one to read your website carefully and don't fully understand how you work. One thing I'd like to see implemented, which may persuade me to use you occasionally, is the on-demand aspect that lyft has implemented. I'd like to be able to only receive payment when I opt to, not have it automatically paid every time I drive. This type of flexibility would bring more people that are on the fence to your side. Especially those that only need to use this in a pinch. Would that be something you'd implement in the future?


----------



## scrurbscrud

dailypay said:


> Hi, this is important.
> 
> If Uber files for bankruptcy,


We can only hope.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Probably a short term biz setup if Uber starts providing same service. Lyft already does. 5o cent charge.


----------



## bluewarrior7

Not saying I would do it. Like the concept but if I set my payout limit at 150 for a day and I only were to happen to make 125 a day would it pay weekly or after the second day because I would be at 250.

I would like the option of on demand too so I could set it for fri and sat since those would be higher earning days. And then recieve the remainder of my weeks pay on payday


----------



## osii

Doesn't Lyft do this for $.50


----------



## glados

bluewarrior7 said:


> Not saying I would do it. Like the concept but if I set my payout limit at 150 for a day and I only were to happen to make 125 a day would it pay weekly or after the second day because I would be at 250.


I believe 2nd day.


----------



## SumGuy

You can only set it max 25.


----------



## SumGuy

I don't think anything was removed. 
The two other threads were locked and a new thread was created being this one.


----------



## kimmer

I would like to add that I have been using dailypay for about 3 weeks. It was a life saver at the time. I've only had one issue which was a $200 fare that uber withheld for review, not dailypay. That was cleared up on Thursday when your reserve amount is settled. 
i keep a daily spreadsheet of all my rides, mileage and pay. I don't find the fee to be more that $3-$4 per week (1 min. fare or cancelation covers it) I don't work every day and you are only charged the fee on days when a deposit is made into your account. My particular bank doesn't make the deposits available to me on Saturday, Sunday or holidays. So Monday's I have a nice deposit. I, for one, like dailypay.


----------



## SumGuy

Good to hear, I am still having an issue on weekends getting my deposits as my bank DOES deposit on weekends. So I assume daily pays bank may not send in a timely manner on weekends. Last weekend I had 3 deposits on Sunday.


----------



## dailypay

kaigor said:


> Thanks for providing this service DP. I personally won't use it but it can benefit some people. Don't pay attention to the negativity from some posters here, they clearly didn't take the one to read your website carefully and don't fully understand how you work. One thing I'd like to see implemented, which may persuade me to use you occasionally, is the on-demand aspect that lyft has implemented. I'd like to be able to only receive payment when I opt to, not have it automatically paid every time I drive. This type of flexibility would bring more people that are on the fence to your side. Especially those that only need to use this in a pinch. Would that be something you'd implement in the future?


Thanks for these thoughts....few things below:

1) So far, the overwhelming feedback has been for auto pay. I hear u though and so let me throw that around over here.

2) In term of flexibility, we do offer a minimum transfer amount....so in other words, those who want to replicate what you're talking about will set a minimum transfer amount, below which funds won't be transferred.

3) I suppose if you're in a pinch, you can just sign up for our service and then cancel your account, but frankly that's a bit of hack and not really what we're about. We welcome all users though.

Hope that helps....and I genuinely appreciate the feedback/thoughts. =0


----------



## dailypay

SumGuy said:


> Good to hear, I am still having an issue on weekends getting my deposits as my bank DOES deposit on weekends. So I assume daily pays bank may not send in a timely manner on weekends. Last weekend I had 3 deposits on Sunday.


Hi! Not doubting your bank but to give you the inside baseball....DailyPay sends out payments every night, at the same time, 365 days a year. Really we do. If you email [email protected], we can even screenshot the TRACE ID's for your specific deposits. =)

Banks are really finicky. That's just life I guess. But I want to make sure it's really clear that we send every nightly payment at the same time 365 days a year.

Thanks!!!


----------



## MrBear

dailypay said:


> Hello Uber Drivers!
> 
> We're DailyPay (www.trydailypay.com/drivers). We're a new start-up that's based in NY. We have lots of venture capital backers blah blah blah (who really cares). More importantly, we provide a service to you Uber drivers (and other On-Demand service providers) where you can receive cash daily for your fares.
> 
> It's hard to offer a great financial product without folks thinking you're scamming them. So we thought we'd post here on UberPeople.net, see what kind of feedback we get, etc. Our clients love the product: (https://www.trydailypay.com/drivers/clients) but we know anyone can make this sh*t up (but we really didn't!).
> 
> Let's be honest - THIS IS AN AD! We want you to check out our page but we also would love feedback. We'll be here to answer any questions you may have.
> 
> PS I answered some comments below ahead of time that I'm sure we'll get =p
> 
> *You're a scam. *
> No, we aren't. We give you money first. Then we hope and pray that you haven't fled the country so that Uber can pay us. We should be worried that you're scamming us, not the other way around.
> 
> *
> This isn't legit. They are going to steal your info.*
> Nope, not right either. We PAY YOU FIRST. We're either legit or truly the worst scammers in the world.
> 
> *Why would I pay PER DAY?? $7-10 a week??*
> Our service is for those who want predictable cash every day. That's what we offer. If this helps someone avoid a $40 rent check late fee, or a $29 credit card late fee, then we've done our job.
> 
> *I should only have to pay when I need money*
> We have no desire to tell you what you or anyone else needs. If you want daily cash, then we'd love to have you. If you don't want it, then please don't use our service. But let's be honest... Who DOESN'T want cash every day!?
> 
> *Only fools would ever need this.*
> Not cool to insult our clients.
> 
> *You aren't affiliated with Uber. You suck.*
> Yes, we are not affiliated Uber or any other On-Demand company. Our vision is to provide the option (*not* requirement) for every service provider in the On-Demand economy to receive cash daily (Rideshare drivers, restaurants, yoga instructors, delivery people, doctors, etc).
> 
> *You're idiots and you're scamming the Reddit community.*
> Perhaps yes on the former, but definitely no on the latter. Here's who we are:


I signed up for Dailypay and I am VERY HAPPY, I can depend on them and it works perfect. Thank you for a great service!

PS, I have money and credit cards and don't really need the cash everyday to operate but I like the fact that I get my money daily, makes me feel good and motivates me to work a little harder.

Great job and service guys !


----------



## UberXking

MrBear said:


> I signed up for Dailypay and I am VERY HAPPY, I can depend on them and it works perfect. Thank you for a great service!
> 
> PS, I have money and credit cards and don't really need the cash everyday to operate but I like the fact that I get my money daily, makes me feel good and motivates me to work a little harder.
> 
> Great job and service guys !


I like to watch my money grow daily as far away from any temptation to use, lend or have family to ask to borrow. It motivates me to know for sure that once I make it it's mine 100% of it!


----------



## dailypay

MrBear said:


> I signed up for Dailypay and I am VERY HAPPY, I can depend on them and it works perfect. Thank you for a great service!
> 
> PS, I have money and credit cards and don't really need the cash everyday to operate but I like the fact that I get my money daily, makes me feel good and motivates me to work a little harder.
> 
> Great job and service guys !


Hi! Thanks for the post! Many of our clients are the same way. There's no one right answer here - some folks like the daily posting of cash, others like the fact that they have "more money to make money" (i.e, for gas, supplies, etc for driving), and finally others enjoy the freedom of not having to wait till Wednesday to pay bills.


----------



## dailypay

UberXking said:


> Who was that poster? What day and what time was the posting? How many posts on this thread? How often do you monitor the thread?


You can see this chain a few days ago....it was someone who was highly skeptical of our service and let the forum know about his skepticism. Once he/she got paid reliably however just as promised, he retracted that post. No biggie. I'm a big fan of folks testing out new services and trying to ask other about it on this thread. We love that!


----------



## dailypay

cleansafepolite said:


> I have multiple proof. and the card does not work inside the gas station as well. Please dont give an explaination. Tell us how it will be fixed.


Hi! I think you may have us confused with another service. DailyPay does not provide any type of additional card. We simply send cash directly to your bank account. We don't think you should have to carry another card just to receive cash every day from us. Since we don't issue a separate card, we can keep our fees about half the cost of what you're probably paying per day with services that make you use a card. Again, we think all of these services are great companies, but we have a preference for avoiding additional cards so we can keep the fees as low as possible.

If you have any questions about our service, check us out at https://www.trydailypay.com/drivers?ref=UPNET or you can just email us at [email protected].


----------



## cleansafepolite

dailypay said:


> Hi! I think you may have us confused with another service. DailyPay does not provide any type of additional card. We simply send cash directly to your bank account. We don't think you should have to carry another card just to receive cash every day from us. Since we don't issue a separate card, we can keep our fees about half the cost of what you're probably paying per day with services that make you use a card. Again, we think all of these services are great companies, but we have a preference for avoiding additional cards so we can keep the fees as low as possible.
> 
> If you have any questions about our service, check us out at www.trydailypay.com or you can just email us at [email protected].


incentive for switching to you? It would take 5-6buisness days to switch and get my first payment from you along with the hassle of filling out the forms again. Last question.is your customer support here in the united states or is it in the philippines?


----------



## dailypay

cleansafepolite said:


> I have multiple proof. and the card does not work inside the gas station as well. Please dont give an explaination. Tell us how it will be fixed.


Hi! I think you may have us confused with another service. DailyPay does not provide any type of additional card. We simply send cash directly to your bank account. We don't think you should have to carry another card just to receive cash every day from us. Since we don't issue a separate card, we can keep our fees about half the cost of what you're probably paying per day with services that make you use a card. Again, we think all of these services are great companies, but we have a preference for avoiding additional cards so we can keep the fees as low as possible.

If you have any questions about our service, check us out at www.trydailypay.com or you can just email us at [email protected].


cleansafepolite said:


> incentive for switching to you? It would take 5-6buisness days to switch and get my first payment from you along with the hassle of filling out the forms again. Last question.is your customer support here in the united states or is it in the philippines?


Hi! Our CSR's are in the US. We'd love to have you as a client but we completely understand the hassle of filling out forms. If you email us at [email protected], we have a CSR work with you on Monday to ensure the on boarding process is as painless as possible =)


----------



## MrBear

I like my money to grow too, that's one reason I get it daily, uber doesn't pay me interest to hold it a week


----------



## Tncluber

dailypay said:


> Hello Uber Drivers!
> 
> We're DailyPay (www.trydailypay.com/drivers). We're a new start-up that's based in NY. We have lots of venture capital backers blah blah blah (who really cares). More importantly, we provide a service to you Uber drivers (and other On-Demand service providers) where you can receive cash daily for your fares.
> 
> It's hard to offer a great financial product without folks thinking you're scamming them. So we thought we'd post here on UberPeople.net, see what kind of feedback we get, etc. Our clients love the product: (https://www.trydailypay.com/drivers/clients) but we know anyone can make this sh*t up (but we really didn't!).
> 
> Let's be honest - THIS IS AN AD! We want you to check out our page but we also would love feedback. We'll be here to answer any questions you may have.
> 
> PS I answered some comments below ahead of time that I'm sure we'll get =p
> 
> *You're a scam. *
> No, we aren't. We give you money first. Then we hope and pray that you haven't fled the country so that Uber can pay us. We should be worried that you're scamming us, not the other way around.
> 
> *
> This isn't legit. They are going to steal your info.*
> Nope, not right either. We PAY YOU FIRST. We're either legit or truly the worst scammers in the world.
> 
> *Why would I pay PER DAY?? $7-10 a week??*
> Our service is for those who want predictable cash every day. That's what we offer. If this helps someone avoid a $40 rent check late fee, or a $29 credit card late fee, then we've done our job.
> 
> *I should only have to pay when I need money*
> We have no desire to tell you what you or anyone else needs. If you want daily cash, then we'd love to have you. If you don't want it, then please don't use our service. But let's be honest... Who DOESN'T want cash every day!?
> 
> *Only fools would ever need this.*
> Not cool to insult our clients.
> 
> *You aren't affiliated with Uber. You suck.*
> Yes, we are not affiliated Uber or any other On-Demand company. Our vision is to provide the option (*not* requirement) for every service provider in the On-Demand economy to receive cash daily (Rideshare drivers, restaurants, yoga instructors, delivery people, doctors, etc).
> 
> *You're idiots and you're scamming the Reddit community.*
> Perhaps yes on the former, but definitely no on the latter. Here's who we are:


Post in the sf forum. You will get a lot of buzz in there. I already signed up for a competitor, not sure if I want to jump on board with you guys. But the competitor was legit and I'm sure you are as well.

In sf we make money. We might brake you guys.


----------



## dailypay

Tncluber said:


> Post in the sf forum. You will get a lot of buzz in there. I already signed up for a competitor, not sure if I want to jump on board with you guys. But the competitor was legit and I'm sure you are as well.
> 
> In sf we make money. We might brake you guys.


Hi, we'll def take a look....btw, we don't mind if you throw a reference in there every now and then either =))

PS. I'm sure the company you're working with is awesome...if ever you need another company, check us out at trydailypay.com or email [email protected] and we'll send you some info. Thanks!!!


----------



## XUberMike

So your first 1 to 1 1/2 miles go to daily pay. If you like being paid daily or it keeps you from accruing 1 bank late charge a month it pays for itself.

No one forces this on anyone if it works for you great, if it doesn't great as well.

We all (well most) drive Uber/Lyft so nun of us are Rhodes scholars but we all have our own reason to drive. So we also can have our own reason to use or not use this service.


----------



## Tncluber

dailypay said:


> Hi, we'll def take a look....btw, we don't mind if you throw a reference in there every now and then either =))
> 
> PS. I'm sure the company you're working with is awesome...if ever you need another company, check us out at trydailypay.com or email [email protected] and we'll send you some info. Thanks!!!


I see a phone#on the website. Is that an actual support line?


----------



## SumGuy

Did something happen on Monday with pays? My Saturday and Sunday statement emails are the same even though I made money on Sunday and no payment Monday night.


----------



## Jace

Well, I enrolled yesterday afternoon and received last week's pay this morning! I was some what surprised since I interpreted the info as the first pay would be Thur. In my case, this will allow me to drive longer and, hopefully make more. It should also help me with my overall budget. The math is simple: get paid weekly or daily. Always good to have options.


----------



## UberEricLong

Has worked great for me so far.


----------



## dailypay

Tncluber said:


> I see a phone#on the website. Is that an actual support line?


LOL. Yep, you can call us there direct.


----------



## dailypay

SumGuy said:


> Did something happen on Monday with pays? My Saturday and Sunday statement emails are the same even though I made money on Sunday and no payment Monday night.


Hi, please email us at [email protected]. Haven't heard that from anyone else here so let's make sure you're getting what you need. Thanks!


----------



## dailypay

UberEricLong said:


> Has worked great for me so far.


First and most importantly, awesome picture.

Second, thanks for the bump!


----------



## dailypay

Jace said:


> Well, I enrolled yesterday afternoon and received last week's pay this morning! I was some what surprised since I interpreted the info as the first pay would be Thur. In my case, this will allow me to drive longer and, hopefully make more. It should also help me with my overall budget. The math is simple: get paid weekly or daily. Always good to have options.


Thanks! We agree - better to have options. Everyone's an adult and can make up their own mind. Thanks!!


----------



## dailypay

dailypay said:


> Thanks! We agree - better to have options. Everyone's an adult and can make up their own mind. Thanks!!


PS - we love the fact that we helped you make MORE money. That's so important to us.


----------



## MrBear

I signed up on Sunday before Christmas, I had all my weeks pay on Monday before Christmas. It was easy and simple to sign up. They have been perfect since I started, never missed a day payment. I like being rewarded the next morning for my labor ..


----------



## Jace

MrBear said:


> I signed up on Sunday before Christmas, I had all my weeks pay on Monday before Christmas. It was easy and simple to sign up. They have been perfect since I started, never missed a day payment. I like being rewarded the next morning for my labor ..


Yeah it's given me more motivation.


----------



## dailypay

Hi! Please email us at [email protected] immediately (I believe you just posted this 1 minute ago). You should have received an email and account notification stating the delay in payments due to New Years but we'll get to the bottom of it. Thanks!!


----------



## Tncluber

dailypay said:


> *HEY DRIVERS. SIGN UP BEFORE 5:30PM GET YOUR WEEK-TO-DATE EARNINGS THE NEXT DAY. ANY DAY. YES, IT'S LEGIT. YOU CAN READ ALL 8 PAGES OF COMMENTS IF YOU PREFER. *
> 
> Hello Uber Drivers!
> 
> We're DailyPay (www.trydailypay.com/drivers). We're a new start-up that's based in NY. We have lots of venture capital backers blah blah blah (who really cares). More importantly, we provide a service to you Uber drivers (and other On-Demand service providers) where you can receive cash daily for your fares.
> 
> It's hard to offer a great financial product without folks thinking you're scamming them. So we thought we'd post here on UberPeople.net, see what kind of feedback we get, etc. Our clients love the product: (https://www.trydailypay.com/drivers/clients) but we know anyone can make this sh*t up (but we really didn't!).
> 
> Let's be honest - THIS IS AN AD! We want you to check out our page but we also would love feedback. We'll be here to answer any questions you may have.
> 
> PS I answered some comments below ahead of time that I'm sure we'll get =p
> 
> *You're a scam. *
> No, we aren't. We give you money first. Then we hope and pray that you haven't fled the country so that Uber can pay us. We should be worried that you're scamming us, not the other way around.
> 
> *
> This isn't legit. They are going to steal your info.*
> Nope, not right either. We PAY YOU FIRST. We're either legit or truly the worst scammers in the world.
> 
> *Why would I pay PER DAY?? $7-10 a week??*
> Our service is for those who want predictable cash every day. That's what we offer. If this helps someone avoid a $40 rent check late fee, or a $29 credit card late fee, then we've done our job.
> 
> *I should only have to pay when I need money*
> We have no desire to tell you what you or anyone else needs. If you want daily cash, then we'd love to have you. If you don't want it, then please don't use our service. But let's be honest... Who DOESN'T want cash every day!?
> 
> *Only fools would ever need this.*
> Not cool to insult our clients.
> 
> *You aren't affiliated with Uber. You suck.*
> Yes, we are not affiliated Uber or any other On-Demand company. Our vision is to provide the option (*not* requirement) for every service provider in the On-Demand economy to receive cash daily (Rideshare drivers, restaurants, yoga instructors, delivery people, doctors, etc).
> 
> *You're idiots and you're scamming the Reddit community.*
> Perhaps yes on the former, but definitely no on the latter. Here's who we are:


Spread some of that vc money with some promo codes!

I actually don't know what vc money is, but it sounds like something a millennial would say.

I do want a promo code though.


----------



## dailypay

2MsBandT said:


> I emailed support on Saturday and I have not heard back from anyone. Now the phone line is busy.


Hello, we have spoken to everyone who emailed us on Saturday. Please email us again at [email protected] with your name and we'll be happy to help you there. Also our phone line is open to anyone to leave a voicemail. There is no busy option. The toll free line is 1-888-991-3646.


----------



## Tncluber

dailypay said:


> Hello, we have spoken to everyone who emailed us on Saturday. Please email us again at [email protected] with your name and we'll be happy to help you there. Also our phone line is open to anyone to leave a voicemail. There is no busy option. The toll free line is 1-888-991-3646.


You guys can advertise as the only startup with a phone#.


----------



## dailypay

Well, when people think you're a scam, it's good to have a live voice on the other side of the phone


----------



## dailypay

Hi! Answering a bunch of PMs with this post:

There is NO FEE when there is NO MONEY TRANSFER. In other words, if you don't drive and receive any cash that day from DailyPay, there is NO fee. 

Thanks!!


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

getdat said:


> Plenty of scams have phone numbers and people to answer them.


How is that, when they pay you MONEY before they get paid?
You sign up today you get all your money that's owed the next day before pay day. I think that shows a company who has a strong financial backing.
You trusted UBER with your drivers license, credit card, and SSN number, to sign up and driver strangers (you never met before) for money through a app. You never spoke with, or met anyone from uber prior to signing up but yet your skeptical of scammers? Yea, that seem more sketchy to me then daily pay. (But it's just my opinion)
I can tell you I signed up for daily pay and they paid me everyday since day 1.
When your motor go out on your car you're going to wish you had daily money.


----------



## rover_ralph

DailyPay, sorry I cannot use your service any longer, unless you have a way for me to pay uber to drive for them. Earning .48 cent a mile and getting $25 bucks after 5 hours just isn't working any more. Sorry about your business that is about to fall down as most drivers cannot earn $100 a day.


----------



## dailypay

Just in case you were wondering (since folks have emailed us), Uber is a bit late today in certain regions in the US on pay. Specifically the Southeast and Central timezones. Nothing huge...just a few hours.


----------



## dailypay

Nice!! This was really an Uber-directed post! Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## JimS

How does the weekend cutoff work? IE: Uber pays out on Wed/Thursday monies earned up through 4 AM on Sunday. Is your cut off at 4 am every day?


----------



## dailypay

Hi! Great question! Here's how that works:

1) Sunday is like every other day in the sense that the "Sunday payment" captures rides from 5:30pm the previous day (i.e, Saturday) to 5:30pm the current day (i.e, Sunday). 

2) The Monday payment is made up TWO periods: (i) Sunday 5:30pm to Monday 4:00am and (ii) Monday 4:00AM to Monday 5:30pm.

3) For purposes of the Reserve calculation, you receive the 10% Reserve for the "stub" of Sunday 5:30pm to Monday 4:00am on Wednesday/Thursday of that week. This is to ensure that the total weekly amount you receive from DailyPay ALWAYS equals the total weekly amount you would have received from Uber, less any convenience charges.

Hope that is clear. Let us know if you need any clarification. 

Thanks!!


----------



## JimS

Anybody have a list of banks that take deposits on weekends?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

I have signed up for this but I find the minimum amounts that we can select are a bit low. I'd like to select $50 as my minimum. Can you make this happen or are the 5 10 25 levels set in stone ?


----------



## NuberUber

I signed up for the Daily Pay service a couple of days ago and have been very pleased so far.

It is so nice to see the fruits of your labor immediately the next day and to have extra cash for whatever you might need. This service is great!


----------



## Uber Uber

The only issue with daily pay is they will charge you for every day of the weekend while banks don't process your money on the weekends and also your money is processed after 5:30 PM so even on a Thursday after 5:30 PM that would be included on the weekend so essentially three or four days of the week are being charged a dollar each when you're not going to see that money till the Monday but overall it's still a good service


----------



## dailypay

uberdriverfornow said:


> I have signed up for this but I find the minimum amounts that we can select are a bit low. I'd like to select $50 as my minimum. Can you make this happen or are the 5 10 25 levels set in stone ?


Hi! Right now we only have $25 as the max in our system. You're the first to ask for this so we'll let the team know and add to our list of potential code changes. Thanks!!!


----------



## dailypay

NuberUber said:


> I signed up for the Daily Pay service a couple of days ago and have been very pleased so far.
> 
> It is so nice to see the fruits of your labor immediately the next day and to have extra cash for whatever you might need. This service is great!


Thanks...uh, and AWESOME HANDLE. =)


----------



## dailypay

Hi guys...answering your questions:

Fuel card: DailyPay adjusts for Fuel Car usage once Uber posts it to your account. As you know, fuel card usage is posted at random times and so we try our best to track the timing of when it gets posted. 

Thanks!!


----------



## JimS

I've looked into joining (and have actually had a couple of people sign up on my recommendation, even though I didn't have a promo code or first hand experience).

The thing that concerned me the most was that, like Uber, it's WAY easier to sign up than it is to understand how it all works. People keep telling me that they put in THEIR account info and don't adjust their Uber settings. Or they think (remember, these are the cream of the crop Uber drivers here) they get paid twice. There is the video, but I haven't seen it to comment.

Just the feedback I've received so far.


----------



## y0itzflip

just signed up. let's see how this goes.


----------



## dailypay

y0itzflip said:


> just signed up. let's see how this goes.


Hi, please do let us know! Thanks for joining!


----------



## MoYusufNYC

Hi, i'm an NYC uber driver. do you have a lot of NY drivers using this service since its one of the busiest markets?
I am signing up today. can someone contact me?


----------



## dailypay

MoYusufNYC said:


> Hi, i'm an NYC uber driver. do you have a lot of NY drivers using this service since its one of the busiest markets?
> I am signing up today. can someone contact me?


Hi! Thanks for signing up. Yep, NY is a huge state for us (1, 2, or 3 depending which week you ask). Can you please email [email protected] with your contact info and someone will contact you. We don't like to ask folks to give out personal information on this forum....thanks!!


----------



## Micmac

I tried them they are %100 legit!!!


----------



## MoYusufNYC

Great thank you.
i'll sign up and try it.


----------



## hoose23

Hello I have a question about the guarantees from uber. How will those be paid to us?


----------



## Micmac

I told uber about Daily pay that I m using them no problem . Go get a life, or a job .


----------



## dailypay

hoose23 said:


> Hello I have a question about the guarantees from uber. How will those be paid to us?


First of all, go Brooklyn. =0

Second, with regards to your question, it's very simple: whenever Uber posts those guarantees to your invoice, DailyPay will pay them out. I think most of the time that happens at the end of the week though and chances are you won't get them "earlier" simply b/c Uber doesn't post them. Just want to make sure we manage your expectations on that. Think of it this way: we just mirror whatever Uber is putting on your daily statement.

Let us know if that makes sense or if you have any additional questions.


----------



## MoYusufNYC

Legit. Sign up yesterday. Got my $ today. Highly recommended


----------



## dailypay

MoYusufNYC said:


> Legit. Sign up yesterday. Got my $ today. Highly recommended


Thanks =) Glad you're happy.


----------



## VicNic123

I just completed the sign up process yet it says I have to wait 24-48 hours? Can you ensure that my account is fully active today?


----------



## dailypay

VicNic123 said:


> I just completed the sign up process yet it says I have to wait 24-48 hours? Can you ensure that my account is fully active today?


Hi! Yep, we say that to manage expectations in the event it's night time or a holiday, etc. Just email [email protected] or call 1-888-991-3646 and we can verify your activation. Please do NOT provide any personal information on this forum. Thanks!!


----------



## ten25

Just signed up. Will post a quick review tomorrow.


----------



## VicNic123

So I won't get paid for any hours worked after 5:30pm today until Saturday?


----------



## Rideshare Cowboy

Daily Pay has been working well for me and has helped keep me in the game.


----------



## dailypay

VicNic123 said:


> So I won't get paid for any hours worked after 5:30pm today until Saturday?


Hi! Yes, we have to tell your bank before it closes how much to send you each day! And so we measure "a day" as 5:30pm the previous day to 5:30pm the current day. You can check out our website for the specifics or just email [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## Hustlehustle

Legit service and I love it. It's way better than going -150 for the week on gas money and holding your breath til Wednesday.


----------



## Micmac

Hi , what time does the next deposit shows on trypaydaily account when you login ?


----------



## dailypay

Micmac said:


> Hi , what time does the next deposit shows on trypaydaily account when you login ?


Hi! Not sure I'm following your question but let me try and answer and if not, just email us at [email protected] or call us at 1-888-991-3646 and we can address your specific account.

With regards to timing of deposits, here's how it works: DailyPay sends your bank your daily payment the previous evening. Your bank then will post it in the morning. We've seen anywhere from 5:30am to 9:30am.

Hope that answers your question....if not, just contact us directly with your account info. Please do NOT disclose any personal information on this forum.

Thanks!!


----------



## y0itzflip

completed sign up Monday afternoon. drove Monday. only deposit I've received was for my last weeks pay. so I did get a playmant, just none of the daily pays yet. 

how long does that usually take to start?


----------



## dailypay

y0itzflip said:


> completed sign up Monday afternoon. drove Monday. only deposit I've received was for my last weeks pay. so I did get a playmant, just none of the daily pays yet.
> 
> how long does that usually take to start?


Hi! Can you email us at [email protected] or call direct toll free (see below). Maybe the activity was below the minimum transfer amount? (which you can set at your discretion)? Regardless, just email/call us and we'll figure it out asap. Thanks!!!


----------



## dailypay

dailypay said:


> Hi! Can you email us at [email protected] or call direct toll free (see below). Maybe the activity was below the minimum transfer amount? (which you can set at your discretion)? Regardless, just email/call us and we'll figure it out asap. Thanks!!!


PS: don't put any of your personal information on this forum ...contact us directly for security purposes


----------



## y0itzflip

sent an email. they replied quickly asking for me to call. 

called and got right thru and they gave me all the info I needed. payment was sent out this morning. great service thus far.


----------



## dailypay

y0itzflip said:


> sent an email. they replied quickly asking for me to call.
> 
> called and got right thru and they gave me all the info I needed. payment was sent out this morning. great service thus far.


Thanks! Glad we could make you happy!! =p


----------



## JimS

Quick question: If I sign up right now, and start messing with routing numbers, will my earnings from last week get messed up? IE: Will my pay come from DailyPay or Uber?


----------



## dailypay

JimS said:


> Quick question: If I sign up right now, and start messing with routing numbers, will my earnings from last week get messed up? IE: Will my pay come from DailyPay or Uber?


Hi! So here's how it works on a Monday - the short story is it's not 100% which way it will work. There are some folks who will receive their final Uber check from Uber b/c Uber locks in the banking account info sometime on Monday. There are other folks for whom Uber locks it in on Tuesday and so the last check comes to DailyPay and we just pass it though to you at zero cost. Be advised - that transfer is sent on Wednesday and so you receive that cash on Thursday. My advice is you just wait until Wednesday to sign up if you're need that money for sure in your account on Wednesday.

Hope that helps. If you have other questions specific to your situation, just contact us below with your specific issue. Please do NOT send any personal information over this forum, for security reasons.

Thanks!!!


----------



## JimS

How does your service compare with Lyft's Express Pay?


----------



## TheUnEmployedAndSinking

dailypay said:


> First of all, go Brooklyn. =0
> 
> Second, with regards to your question, it's very simple: whenever Uber posts those guarantees to your invoice, DailyPay will pay them out. I think most of the time that happens at the end of the week though and chances are you won't get them "earlier" simply b/c Uber doesn't post them. Just want to make sure we manage your expectations on that. Think of it this way: we just mirror whatever Uber is putting on your daily statement.
> 
> Let us know if that makes sense or if you have any additional questions.


I think you've just answered my question. How do you know how much I made today to pay me tomorrow? And you said "Uber is putting on your daily statement". I just put two and two together, perhaps I am not so stupid after all...


----------



## JimS

I think you can sort of think of it like this:

Dailypay asks for your Uber log-in information. This is a leap of faith, and you gotta just trust the other users. Then they ask for your bank information. Another big leap of faith. Then, they ask for you to change Uber's bank info to be directed away from you and to Dailypay instead.

Yes - this sounds shockingly scary. And it's certainly not for the paranoid.

DailyPay then queries your account on a daily basis to see how much you made the night before. They hold onto 10% + $0.99.

Got guarantees? You won't see them until Uber manually processes them and sends it out with their pay statements on Monday or Tuesday.

Got puke fees? Usually included in the passenger's fare as soon as the adjustment is made. It could be in your bank tomorrow! Maybe Wednesday.

Passenger complains about an inefficient route? That's what they keep the 10% for. Anything leftover other than the daily transaction fee is like a Wednesday or Thursday bonus.


----------



## dailypay

JimS said:


> I think you can sort of think of it like this:
> 
> Dailypay asks for your Uber log-in information. This is a leap of faith, and you gotta just trust the other users. Then they ask for your bank information. Another big leap of faith. Then, they ask for you to change Uber's bank info to be directed away from you and to Dailypay instead.
> 
> Yes - this sounds shockingly scary. And it's certainly not for the paranoid.
> 
> DailyPay then queries your account on a daily basis to see how much you made the night before. They hold onto 10% + $0.99.
> 
> Got guarantees? You won't see them until Uber manually processes them and sends it out with their pay statements on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> Got puke fees? Usually included in the passenger's fare as soon as the adjustment is made. It could be in your bank tomorrow! Maybe Wednesday.
> 
> Passenger complains about an inefficient route? That's what they keep the 10% for. Anything leftover other than the daily transaction fee is like a Wednesday or Thursday bonus.


That's pretty much it! Hopefully the ten pages of feedback is good enough social proof =) But keep the questions coming!


----------



## dailypay

Hey all! Updated the contents of this thread to articulate more clearly who we are and what we're about! How is everyone liking DailyPay so far?


----------



## howo3579

dailypay said:


> Hey all! Updated the contents of this thread to articulate more clearly who we are and what we're about! How is everyone liking DailyPay so far?


I think you guys are one of few partnered with Uber that are straight forward and try to answer any doubt as clear as possible. I don't know why people are hating. You don't have to use it but the option is there to get a quick pay if you really need the money now. I have a question about your business relation with Uber though. Do you guys have to pay Uber and how much in order to conduct service like this?


----------



## dailypay

howo3579 said:


> I think you guys are one of few partnered with Uber that are straight forward and try to answer any doubt as clear as possible. I don't know why people are hating. You don't have to use it but the option is there to get a quick pay if you really need the money now. I have a question about your business relation with Uber though. Do you guys have to pay Uber and how much in order to conduct service like this?


Hi - Thanks for your question! DailyPay is not affiliated with Uber at all, actually. We are solely a service for Uber's drivers who prefer to get paid daily vs. weekly. We recognize our service isn't meant for everyone, however, we believe there is a lot of value in earning a steady flow of cash over the week - be it to cover expenses, or to grow your business!


----------



## howo3579

dailypay said:


> Hi - Thanks for your question! DailyPay is not affiliated with Uber at all, actually. We are solely a service for Uber's drivers who prefer to get paid daily vs. weekly. We recognize our service isn't meant for everyone, however, we believe there is a lot of value in earning a steady flow of cash over the week - be it to cover expenses, or to grow your business!


I understand but you still have some kind of relationship with Uber. You have to pay the drivers first and have Uber agree to pay you guys a week later. Someone has to program the app so Uber app will show the money had been transferred even though Uber hasn't paid anything yet. Unless you are telling me Uber agreed to cooperate with you guys without wanting a piece of action?


----------



## wk1102

dailypay said:


> Hi - Thanks for your question! DailyPay is not affiliated with Uber at all, actually. We are solely a service for Uber's drivers who prefer to get paid daily vs. weekly. We recognize our service isn't meant for everyone, however, we believe there is a lot of value in earning a steady flow of cash over the week - be it to cover expenses, or to grow your business!


Do you have a contract/agreement with Uber? Does Uber make money from your company?








Is this instant pay feature you guys or Uber ?


----------



## wk1102

howo3579 said:


> Who care if you are an employee or independent contractor, if you want daily pay here's the option. I have never needed one, but doesn't mean others haven't.


I've been I'm plenty of situations in the past where daily pay would have been ideal for me. I think just about everyone has been in that situation at one time or another.


----------



## anexfanatic

I've been using DailyPay since I started driving again a week ago after a five month hiatus. I haven't had a problem with it yet. Since I just came back from a vacation and am low on funds, it's kind of nice to get paid everyday. I set my minimum amount to $25, which is the highest, so if I only did one or two rides that day, it just rolls over to the end of the week.


----------



## Sasha

dailypay said:


> Hi! Can you email us at [email protected] or call direct toll free (see below). Maybe the activity was below the minimum transfer amount? (which you can set at your discretion)? Regardless, just email/call us and we'll figure it out asap. Thanks!!!


does dailypay link with saving account as well????


----------



## dailypay

Sasha said:


> does dailypay link with saving account as well????


Hey Sasha,

We most certainly do! We do automatic direct deposits every day that you drive.

Let me know if you have any further questions.

- Jaime dailypay


----------



## phuseche

Is there a way to set it so that it works on demand and not every day automatically?


----------



## dailypay

phuseche said:


> Is there a way to set it so that it works on demand and not every day automatically?


Hey phuseche,

Great question! Our service is set up to do direct deposits. If you drive today, your earnings will be in your bank account the next morning. We think part of the beauty of the automation of the product is that you can always count on having cash available after a hard day of work! With all that said, we DO have an option on minimum $ advances. You can decide what your minimum pay advance is up to $25 Ie. if you select to have your min. pay advance $25, we won't deposit your earnings if you make under that amount on a given day.

Let me know if that's clear!

Best,
Jaime


----------



## howo3579

dailypay said:


> Hey phuseche,
> 
> Great question! Our service is set up to do direct deposits. If you drive today, your earnings will be in your bank account the next morning. We think part of the beauty of the automation of the product is that you can always count on having cash available after a hard day of work! With all that said, we DO have an option on minimum $ advances. You can decide what your minimum pay advance is, up to $25 Ie. if you select to have your min. pay advance to $25, we won't deposit your money (or claim a fee) on that day.
> 
> Let me know if that's clear!
> 
> Best!
> Jaime


Why not program in the option of one demand deposit. Most time people don't need the money right away but only on a few occasions? Lyft has that function. Unless you think the number of transaction will be too small if you have that option added.


----------



## dailypay

howo3579 said:


> Why not program in the option of one demand deposit. Most time people don't need the money right away but only on a few occasions? Lyft has that function. Unless you think the number of transaction will be too small if you have that option added.


Thanks for the feedback! We're going to look into this with the team. Keep it coming!!


----------



## phuseche

Yes, I would sign up if available on demand. I do not need it every day .... perhaps 3 or 4 times a month. Or alternatively, allow for a much greater minimum.


----------



## dailypay

anexfanatic said:


> I've been using DailyPay since I started driving again a week ago after a five month hiatus. I haven't had a problem with it yet. Since I just came back from a vacation and am low on funds, it's kind of nice to get paid everyday. I set my minimum amount to $25, which is the highest, so if I only did one or two rides that day, it just rolls over to the end of the week.


Thanks anexfanatic! Music to our ears that DailyPay is working out for you 
Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## Abraxas79

dailypay said:


> Yep. We are trying to provide the option for our clients to have predictable income every day as opposed to having to wait for next week. That's it.


Plans to open in Canada ?


----------



## dailypay

Hi Abraxas79 - We're only available in the U.S. currently, but we will definitely keep everyone informed when we plan to move our services globally!
Follow us on facebook.com/trydailypay where we post all of our up-to-date news.

All the best!
The DailyPay Team


----------



## JJ714

dailypay said:


> Hi Abraxas79 - We're only available in the U.S. currently, but we will definitely keep everyone informed when we plan to move our services globally!
> 
> All the best!
> The DailyPay Team


If I sign up today (Monday) and put your info in the Vault, won't it send my earnings into your account without depositing the money that I earned into my own account?


----------



## dailypay

JJ714 said:


> If I sign up today (Monday) and put your info in the Vault, won't it send my earnings into your account without depositing the money that I earned into my own account?


Hi! When you sign up on Monday, there's a chance we'll receive the amount from last week. You'll actually see that on a big banner in the sign-up process on Monday's and Tuesdays. Short story is if that happens, we just pass on through the amount at no cost to you. Or we tell folks to just wait and sign up on Wednesday. Whatever you're most comfortable with. Thanks!!


----------



## JJ714

When will I receive that amount if you do get it from Uber?


----------



## JJ714

I'm fine with signing up TODAY and getting my money from last week from you guys THIS THURSDAY 2/11/15.. Is that correct?


----------



## dailypay

JJ714 said:


> When will I receive that amount if you do get it from Uber?


Of course! You will see that money in your account on Thursday morning. We pay it out to you after we receive the settlement amount from Uber.
Let me know if that's clear.


----------



## dailypay

JJ714 said:


> I'm fine with signing up TODAY and getting my money from last week from you guys THIS THURSDAY 2/11/15.. Is that correct?


You bet!


----------



## JJ714

I will get the full amount and not just the 10% right?


----------



## dailypay

JJ714 said:


> I will get the full amount and not just the 10% right?


Correct! We will pass on the FULL settlement amount with no fee attached.


----------



## JJ714

Its says I singed up and it will take 24-48 hours. If i drive today does it mean I won't get a deposit tomorrow for todays earnings?


----------



## dailypay

Hey JJ714!

We went ahead and activated your account already  You will get what you drove today up until 5:30pm ET tomorrow morning & your settlement with Uber on Thursday morning.

Welcome to the DailyPay community!


----------



## Jo_Jo

Do you collect the .99 fee per day even on days drivers dont drive?


----------



## dailypay

Hi Jo_Jo,

Great question! We only collect the convenience fee of .99 cents only on days that you drive. Let me know if that makes sense 

Jaime


----------



## Sasha

dailypay said:


> Hey phuseche,
> 
> Great question! Our service is set up to do direct deposits. If you drive today, your earnings will be in your bank account the next morning. We think part of the beauty of the automation of the product is that you can always count on having cash available after a hard day of work! With all that said, we DO have an option on minimum $ advances. You can decide what your minimum pay advance is, up to $25 Ie. if you select to have your min. pay advance to $25, we won't deposit your money (or claim a fee) on that day.
> 
> Let me know if that's clear!
> 
> Best!
> Jaime


you said you will deposite in savings account correct??/Also how does the next day pay work on the weekends???? you guys pay 7 days(every day) after u drive????


----------



## dailypay

Hi Sasha,

Firstly, we definitely can direct deposit to savings accounts. Number two, we make payments everyday, however, what we find is that the receiving banks aren't set up to send you $ over the weekend. So, lets say you drive Friday/Saturday/Sunday, you will most definitely see all of your earnings in your bank account first thing Monday morning. Does that help?

Best!
Jaime


----------



## VicNic123

I haven't received my pay since Thursday. Is daily pay bankrupt? On the daily pay website it shows paid status for Friday, Saturday, Sunday, and Monday, yet my payouts aren't in my account.


----------



## dailypay

VicNic123 said:


> I haven't received my pay since Thursday. Is daily pay bankrupt? On the daily pay website it shows paid status for Friday, Saturday, Sunday, and Monday, yet my payouts aren't in my account.


Hi! If you haven't already, please email [email protected] so we can figure out the specifics of your account (please do not post any personal account information on this forum).

More importantly, I'm guessing that your bank wasn't posting payments over the holiday weekend. You should have received an email from us about that as well as a banner notice in your account. Unfortunately, while DailyPay sends payment every single day at the same time 365 days a year, sometimes your bank chooses not to post payment on holidays, etc. More to the point, if that's the case with your bank, your bank will normally post the payment first thing in the morning on a business day and so you should check your bank account if you haven't done so already.

Thanks!


----------



## VicNic123

Thanks. I just checked my account and funds have been deposited.


----------



## Guest

The only issue is they have a 5:30 PM Eastern time cutoff so the funds deposited are in random amounts that are not equal to the daily amount made with Uber. So i have to add the amounts to confirm there are no mistakes. Also, we all know that there aren't any banks out there that update accounts on weekends, so about 3 of the 7 days of the week we are being charged fees as separate days even though when Mondays come around (or even Tuesday after holidays), all the increments come in one. So from after Thursday to Monday, i am being charged more then one fee although it all comes in on one day. Nonetheless, I appreciate the service!


----------



## Michguy01

Sounds pretty cool, although the 5:30 cutoff kinda sucks (However I do understand the reason), since I do most of my driving in the evenings, essentially my pay would just be a day behind, no big deal I guess.

I'll probably signup tomorrow, Wednesday, as to not screw up this weeks pay.


----------



## Guest

Ya banks don't process on weekends and after your Thursday cutoff you have to wait until Monday and this Monday was a holiday. So four days of fees but one day of receiving money. They need to change their weekend fee schedule, there isn't a bank in the world that processes on weekends.


----------



## baadbobby

I'm looking at the online sign-up form for DailyPay and it has a box for a Referral Code. Would having a referral code benefit myself or anyone else? I assume someone stands to benefit, I would like to see credit go where it is due and the only reason I have become aware of the service is from the UberPeople dot net forum.


----------



## dailypay

baadbobby said:


> I'm looking at the online sign-up form for DailyPay and it has a box for a Referral Code. Would having a referral code benefit myself or anyone else? I assume someone stands to benefit, I would like to see credit go where it is due and the only reason I have become aware of the service is from the UberPeople dot net forum.


Hey baadbobby! Great question and I'm glad you asked! Our referral program gives members the chance to share their unique code with their friends where they can earn $20/referral! Referrals get 2 weeks free of our convenience fee! It's so simple and so easy to share  Believe it or not, 75% of our users are referrals!


----------



## baadbobby

dailypay said:


> Hey baadbobby! Great question and I'm glad you asked! Our referral program gives members the chance to share their unique code with their friends where they can earn $20/referral! Referrals get 2 weeks free of our convenience fee! It's so simple and so easy to share  Believe it or not, 75% of our users are referrals!


I got one, I will be sure to help the person out if and when I subscribe. Thank you.


----------



## RamzFanz

So, months later, without handing out any referral codes, using trydailypay as a pure customer, I have had only one issue.

I asked them to not pay me unless it was $50 or more, and they have, incurring charges I didn't want. This needs to be a website account function that is followed without fail. For me, not a big deal, for others this could be.

$1 of a $10 payment is 10%. Thats usurage. Fix it, that's serious shit.


----------



## dailypay

Thanks for the feedback. Actually when we first launched our service, we only had the option for a $25 minimum transfer and we got a flood of feedback asking us to create more minimum options. We decided just to put the options out there and let our clients opt-in for what they preferred. But we're always taking new feedback to enhance our services so keep it coming! Thanks!!!


----------



## Guest

Allow us to choose any increments of when we would like to be paid and also to option to avoid fees on days of the weekend. No banks update their statements on weekends that I know of.


----------



## dailypay

anexfanatic said:


> I've been using DailyPay since I started driving again a week ago after a five month hiatus. I haven't had a problem with it yet. Since I just came back from a vacation and am low on funds, it's kind of nice to get paid everyday. I set my minimum amount to $25, which is the highest, so if I only did one or two rides that day, it just rolls over to the end of the week.


Thanks for the great feedback, anexfanatic. Don't forget to share your unique referral code with your friends so you can earn some xtra cash $!!!


----------



## tennisX

I have not been receiving my payments and no one responding to emails. Can you please contact me Today??


----------



## dailypay

tennisX said:


> I have not been receiving my payments and no one responding to emails. Can you please contact me Today??


Hi! Please email [email protected] and someone will contact you within 24 hours. If you have already, we're always cranking through customer service requests and will be back to you shortly. The typical issues are (i) validation problem with your account, (ii) security issue, (iii) incomplete registration or (iv) payment instruction misinformation.

Also, when you email, be sure to include your full name and phone number so we can identify who you are. We can't tell who you are from this forum (please don't include personal info on this forum!)

Thanks!


----------



## tennisX

It's been about a week of no communication. I just emailed and msgd again


----------



## tohellwithu

I never got 2 weeks free even though I email rep and never heard from you guys which sucks


----------



## dailypay

Michguy01 said:


> Sounds pretty cool, although the 5:30 cutoff kinda sucks (However I do understand the reason), since I do most of my driving in the evenings, essentially my pay would just be a day behind, no big deal I guess.
> 
> I'll probably signup tomorrow, Wednesday, as to not screw up this weeks pay.


Hi! Just wanted to remind you to sign up or contact us if have any further questions. Best to contact us directly over Customer Support channel as we can't discuss any personal information on this forum (details in footer). Thanks!


----------



## tennisX

Thank you for resolving my issues. I have received pay daily and it is much appreciated.


----------



## faux togg

I just signed up for DailyPay and I hope it all works out. You can Receive two weeks free of DailyPay


Should help out with some cash flow issues.


----------



## Lubersea

Lyft already does this for drivers on their own for 50cents. At least in Seattle. Minimum earnings of $50.

Calling it 'express pay'


----------



## Michguy01

I have been using this and it works well so far. However I do agree with others, being charged on Saturday and Sunday is silly......because nobody is receiving money on those days. You need to just lump the weekend all together and pay it out on Monday.


----------



## tennisX

Why on earth did I not receive my daily pay today? I'm starting to get real fed up  I didn't receive my reserve, didn't receive yesterday's pay.. and no word about why.


----------



## dailypay

tennisX said:


> Why on earth did I not receive my daily pay today? I'm starting to get real fed up  I didn't receive my reserve, didn't receive yesterday's pay.. and no word about why.


Hi, please call us immediately. We don't know who you are but we will figure this out immediately. Please call us!!!!!!!


----------



## Rich2nyce

what if i already completed my trips for the week. in example i mad 350 this wknd, but today is monday if i sign up today will it be 1.49 to transfer the 350 -10% until thursday and when will it transfer.


----------



## dailypay

Rich2nyce said:


> what if i already completed my trips for the week. in example i mad 350 this wknd, but today is monday if i sign up today will it be 1.49 to transfer the 350 -10% until thursday and when will it transfer.


Hi! I think someone already responded that you're better off signing up on Wednesday and that's a perfectly fine approach. Short story - when you sign up in the beginning of the week, there is a chance you get paid into your DailyPay account your final week's earnings (i.e from last week). If that happens, we just pass it through to you at no cost and so you'll receive it Thursday (assuming we receive it Wednesday). Lots of folks do it this way because they want to sign up today so they start receiving the CURRENT week's drives.

Hope that helps!!


----------



## dailypay

Michguy01 said:


> Your better off waiting till Wednesday to signup.
> 
> Need a code, pm me


Hi! Just use the code in our signature =)


----------



## skydiver1

Question: 
So say I signed up today and made $200.00 and get paid that minus the 10% tmro. But next wk uber makes a +$50.00 adjustment for that day because my day fell short of the guaranteed earnings for that. How does it work for collecting that money??


----------



## dailypay

skydiver1 said:


> Question:
> So say I signed up today and made $200.00 and get paid that minus the 10% tmro. But next wk uber makes a +$50.00 adjustment for that day because my day fell short of the guaranteed earnings for that. How does it work for collecting that money??


Hi! Sorry for the late response. Whatever Uber publishes to your daily statement by 5:30pm ET is the amount we send. Pretty straightforward. So whenever they post that amount, we will send it. Thanks!!


----------



## wavecrazed

dailypay said:


> Hi, please call us immediately. We don't know who you are but we will figure this out immediately. Please call us!!!!!!!


I got paid one day then not the next
Brakes went . Out need money SOS red alert it's sunday. Need cash.


----------



## wavecrazed

dailypay said:


> Hello, we have spoken to everyone who emailed us on Saturday. Please email us again at [email protected] with your name and we'll be happy to help you there. Also our phone line is open to anyone to leave a voicemail. There is no busy option. The toll free line is 1-888-991-3646.


Left message it's now sunday?


----------



## wavecrazed

dailypay said:


> Hey Sasha,
> 
> We most certainly do! We do automatic direct deposits every day that you drive.
> 
> Let me know if you have any further questions.
> 
> - Jaime dailypay


This is not true made like 120 yesterday brake went out. Guess what no money in my account.They don't answer on saturdaysnit appears. Was looking like a good weekend in Florida!


----------



## Michguy01

They do deposit it, the problem is no bank process's it until Monday.


----------



## dirtylee

Michguy01 said:


> They do deposit it, the problem is no bank process's it until Monday.


Damn ACH system. It's way past time to modernize.


----------



## timeinpictures

anyone signed up use a Discover Checking account? Just wondering if anyone using Discover has experienced delays with receiving their pay. Still haven't seen any activity in my bank account for the driving i did thursday friday and saturday, and wondering if anyone else experienced something similar.


----------



## dailypay

timeinpictures said:


> anyone signed up use a Discover Checking account? Just wondering if anyone using Discover has experienced delays with receiving their pay. Still haven't seen any activity in my bank account for the driving i did thursday friday and saturday, and wondering if anyone else experienced something similar.


Hi! Please email or call us (details in signature box below). We'll get it sorted. Thanks.


----------



## timeinpictures

well, called yesterday and today and was provided NO helpful assistance whatsoever, just a smug condescending attitude. My bank claims they've received no transactions, and that the "trace numbers" provided by your support staff mean nothing to them. At this point, uber would have been paying me anyway, and they wouldn't be charging me or putting me through the hassle your service is. Since your support staff would rather talk over me than listen to what I'm saying, I have to leave this here. I have changed the password on my driver account, and my reinserting my own banking information so that i can ACTUALLY get paid my money directly from Uber.

EDIT: Tomorrow is officially when i would have been paid by Uber anyway. If all of the deposits show up tomorrow, then i will consider undoing the changes. If they still have not shown up, I will be closing my account.


----------



## dailypay

timeinpictures said:


> well, called yesterday and today and was provided NO helpful assistance whatsoever, just a smug condescending attitude. My bank claims they've received no transactions, and that the "trace numbers" provided by your support staff mean nothing to them. At this point, uber would have been paying me anyway, and they wouldn't be charging me or putting me through the hassle your service is. Since your support staff would rather talk over me than listen to what I'm saying, I have to leave this here. I have changed the password on my driver account, and my reinserting my own banking information so that i can ACTUALLY get paid my money directly from Uber.
> 
> EDIT: Tomorrow is officially when i would have been paid by Uber anyway. If all of the deposits show up tomorrow, then i will consider undoing the changes. If they still have not shown up, I will be closing my account.


Hey - sorry about your experience timeinpictures. I will have one of our managers give you a call this afternoon. Please DM us your phone number so we can figure this out together.


----------



## Guest

Beware, this company does use your data and analyze it. As far as we know, they could be Uber themselves to see the demand for daily pay.


----------



## dailypay

CantBareRideShare said:


> Beware, this company does use your data and analyze it. As far as we know, they could be Uber themselves to see the demand for daily pay.


Hi, we're not affiliated with Uber. We're a factoring/receivables company. We work with ANY On-Demand provider (not just Rideshare). Check out our website for more info. Thanks!!!


----------



## VicNic123

I still havent received my payment from daily pay for earnings made from thursday night thru sunday before 5:30pm. I logged onto daily pay and there is some sort of message for all daily pay users about uber resetting password.....except my password never got reset. Is daily pay having an internal issue with paying people there hard earned money?


----------



## notfussy

My payment too showing paid and no money in my account no pending payment with bank and my password did not get reset so something else is wrong


----------



## notfussy

What happen to our payments our accounts password did not get reset and our payments are missing from bank never had a problem till this week i also emailed support at daily pay


----------



## NuberUber

Yep my payment is missing too. Hope it posts soon! Any info dailypay aboit this? Would love some insight?

It usually posts with my bank by 7:30am at the latest. It is now 9:45am here and no funds.


----------



## baadbobby

PISSED BEYOND BELIEF!!! NO MONEY SINCE THURSDAY!!! FIX IT NOW!!!


----------



## dailypay

Hi all,

Please view this video to understand the reason for the payment delay this morning! We are truly sorry for any inconvenience.






Over the weekend, a large number of partner accounts across the country had their passwords reset by Uber. Even if your password was not reset, this widespread event triggered a security protocol which led our system to pause all outbound payments due to fraud concerns. We take very seriously the responsibility of guarding your money and sending it to the correct accounts, but unfortunately, this security protocol also means you did not receive payments this morning.

Here's what we're doing about it:

Your payments were already sent. They will arrive tomorrow morning at the latest (in addition to whatever you earn Monday).

We are improving our security protocols immediately to ensure this type of delay does not occur again based on this type of event
Please contact us with any further questions that you may have! Our contact information is in our signature.


----------



## baadbobby

Allegedly, the monies will be in by tomorrow. Do you when I was getting paid BY UBER? Tuesday nights. It better come through TODAY, or the social media ramifications will put a huge dent in dailypay's customer base. Where do people go when they want to know how something works (or DOESN'T work)? Uber driver's come here.


----------



## baadbobby

I don't get why this wasn't caught earlier? Something seems wrong here. Payment that was sent on Friday night should have been sitting idle in my bank waiting for them to release it, yet they have no record of such. dailypay listed "Payment Sent" as usual for Friday, Saturday and Sunday. So, when did this "security" issue arise? If it happened overnight last night, I would have at least Friday's and Saturday's payments showing in my bank. If it happened earlier in the weekend, why did dailypay continue to quote "Payment Sent" on the app? Did they not know about such a huge security incident, that their entire business model has just crashed?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

baadbobby said:


> I don't get why this wasn't caught earlier? Something seems wrong here. Payment that was sent on Friday night should have been sitting idle in my bank waiting for them to release it, yet they have no record of such. dailypay listed "Payment Sent" as usual for Friday, Saturday and Sunday. So, when did this "security" issue arise? If it happened overnight last night, I would have at least Friday's and Saturday's payments showing in my bank. If it happened earlier in the weekend, why did dailypay continue to quote "Payment Sent" on the app? Did they not know about such a huge security incident, that their entire business model has just crashed?


Uh... Uber don't send them money everyday. They send you their money so calm down.


----------



## Michguy01

So if the money was "already sent", why would it not hit our accounts till tomorrow morning? Ummm banks are open right now....something is fishy here! I'm a poor Uber driver, I need my money! I surely hope the daily fee's aren't deducted either....


----------



## baadbobby

Here we go, from my financial institution, who have trying to track this all morning and day for me - "Thank you for your patience. There are no deposits pending for today. I am being advised by our Electronic Services department that if your company set up the payment today, we will not get it until tomorrow." Thanks dailypay. Thanks for nothing. Uber pays me on Tuesdays, but I made arrangements to pay for several things TODAY, because that's what you all do, you get people their money before Uber does. FAIL. FISHY FAIL. Why didn't at least Friday's payment go through? FISHY, FISHY, FISHY!!!


----------



## dirtylee

Tues 2 am. If it's not in there, I'm going to the psc & having them switch the Thursday payout.


----------



## NuberUber

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Uh... Uber don't send them money everyday. They send you their money so calm down.





baadbobby said:


> Here we go, from my financial institution, who have trying to track this all morning and day for me - "Thank you for your patience. There are no deposits pending for today. I am being advised by our Electronic Services department that if your company set up the payment today, we will not get it until tomorrow." Thanks dailypay. Thanks for nothing. Uber pays me on Tuesdays, but I made arrangements to pay for several things TODAY, because that's what you all do, you get people their money before Uber does. FAIL. FISHY FAIL. Why didn't at least Friday's payment go through? FISHY, FISHY, FISHY!!!


Yes this is an inconvenience but as UberBlackPr1nce already pointed out, it is not like money exchanged hands. Uber still has our payments. Daily Pay simply fronts us the money BEFORE Uber pays out.

Simmer down. I would expect the funds will be there tomorrow. Most banks only process deposits in the morning before the bank opens (6am-9am). That is why we usually have money by the morning. If it wasn't sent until today, most banks won't even know it is their system until tonight. There is no reason to get so bent out of shape.

Thank you dailypay for letting us all know what is going on. I will look for my money in my account tomorrow.


----------



## baadbobby

If you paid FedEx for overnight service and the package didn't arrive the next day, would you just sit back and take it, or would you get on the horn and find out what the problem was, then maybe question the problem if it sounded fishy to you? I am paying for a service to receive something earlier than the free version, now I (might) get it on the same day that I could have gotten it anyway, maybe even later! IDK about y'all, but I had a $500 weekend and expected that money to be in my account this morning. I also don't buy their story. I will "simmer down" when my paws are comfortably wrapped around my $.5K. Suppose there's another message tomorrow..."Sorry, minor processing Error, your monies were inadvertantly routed to an account in the Cayman Islands..."


----------



## Michguy01

.5k LMAO!

I hear ya man.


----------



## baadbobby

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Calm down. When you get your money cancel service with daily pay and go back to weekly payments. Things happen in life beyond our control sometimes. Maybe you need to stop living life check to check and day to day.


Thanks for the ASSumptions and advice. This thread is all about dailypay "Everyday is Wednesday with dailypay". Now I just busted my hump all weekend long away from my family (as I am sure you can relate) and I don't even know if I am going to get my money. If UberPeopledotnet can't handle it or dailypay can't handle it, maybe they should re-think their advertising arrangement.


----------



## NuberUber

baadbobby said:


> If you paid FedEx for overnight service and the package didn't arrive the next day, would you just sit back and take it, or would you get on the horn and find out what the problem was, then maybe question the problem if it sounded fishy to you? I am paying for a service to receive something earlier than the free version, now I (might) get it on the same day that I could have gotten it anyway, maybe even later! IDK about y'all, but I had a $500 weekend and expected that money to be in my account this morning. I also don't buy their story. I will "simmer down" when my paws are comfortably wrapped around my $.5K. Suppose there's another message tomorrow..."Sorry, minor processing Error, your monies were inadvertantly routed to an account in the Cayman Islands..."


So do you want your $1.50 back for the service? Perhaps you can get a refund?

If the money is not there tomorrow then yes, you completely have a valid complaint against Daily Pay. The reality is that things happen and nothing is foolproof. Even Fed Ex can't promise overnight service without a caveat that weather, acts of God, etc. could keep your package from being delivered on time.

I think it would be better to have a bit of patience in this scenario. Frankly you are not doing anything but working yourself up any way. Chillax a bit.


----------



## dailypay

NuberUber said:


> So do you want your $1.50 back for the service? Perhaps you can get a refund?
> 
> If the money is not there tomorrow then yes, you completely have a valid complaint against Daily Pay. The reality is that things happen and nothing is foolproof. Even Fed Ex can't promise overnight service without a caveat that weather, acts of God, etc. could keep your package from being delivered on time.
> 
> I think it would be better to have a bit of patience in this scenario. Frankly you are not doing anything but working yourself up any way. Chillax a bit.


Hi everyone. Just passing along that payments have already been showing up in Client accounts today Monday (writing this at 4:01pm ET). Thank you for your patience. We expect all Client payments to be in your account by tomorrow morning when your bank typically posts. Please direct any account specific questions/issues to us through DM (don't put any personal information on this forum). Thank you.


----------



## baadbobby

dailypay said:


> Hi everyone. Just passing along that payments have already been showing up in Client accounts today Monday (writing this at 4:01pm ET). Thank you for your patience. We expect all Client payments to be in your account by tomorrow morning when your bank typically posts. Please direct any account specific questions/issues to us through DM (don't put any personal information on this forum). Thank you.


Thanks for the update, there's nothing in mine yet. I will come back and let everyone know when it posts.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

dailypay said:


> Hi everyone. Just passing along that payments have already been showing up in Client accounts today Monday (writing this at 4:01pm ET). Thank you for your patience. We expect all Client payments to be in your account by tomorrow morning when your bank typically posts. Please direct any account specific questions/issues to us through DM (don't put any personal information on this forum). Thank you.


Is it safe to assume we will be receiving $1 credits for each day for friday, saturday, sunday since the money did not make it to our bank accounts as promised ?


----------



## baadbobby

It hit. Thank you. 

Don't mess with: 
My kids
My lady
My money

I cannot guarantee my reaction(s).
Anything else may cause me to pause. 

I think it's odd how hard some on here grilled dailypay while they were not even customers, but when actual owed money didn't hit, I was told to chill. People cry on a daily basis all over this forum about not getting paid "enough" money, but one can't vent when they don't get paid what is actually due to them, on time, by a company that specializes in every day pay? I'm glad it turned out okay. Maybe dailypay will recruit me to head customer complaints, like the way the FBI hires hackers. Lol. Again, thank you.


----------



## NuberUber

My payments from over the weekend have processed through my account. Expect my pay from yesterday to be processed by 7:30am as usual. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Williamb

Can confirm, legit.


----------



## Fauxknight

dailypay Uber seems to have just teamed up with GoBank, looks like their stepping on your toes.


----------



## UTX1

Fauxknight said:


> dailypay *Uber seems to have just teamed up with GoBank*, looks like their stepping on your toes.


Fauxknight, can you provide a little more details/source ?
If I recall, GoBank is a WalMart service, right ?


----------



## Fauxknight

Got the text an hour ago, not sure if it's active for all markets. Yes, sounds like they are to sone degree affiliated with Walmart since that was a listed top off place:

UBER: You're now able to get paid faster! We're excited to launch Instant Pay due to your valued feedback. Apply at http://t.uber.com/instantpay


----------



## Stygge

UTX1 said:


> Fauxknight, can you provide a little more details/source ?
> If I recall, GoBank is a WalMart service, right ?


Instant pay has been on https://partners.uber.com/ for some time now.


----------



## UTX1

Stygge said:


> Instant pay has been on https://partners.uber.com/ for some time now.


Ya, I understand they (uber) already had a deal going on with Clearbanc.
Was just wondering how they got in bed with WalMart. Strange bed fellows.....


----------



## Fauxknight

Shows as 'new' on my account, could be by market. Of course, even if it wasn't new, I might not have noticed it on the partner portal. I don't go there very often.


----------



## Stygge

UTX1 said:


> Ya, I understand they (uber) already had a deal going on with Clearbanc.
> Was just wondering how they got in bed with WalMart. Strange bed fellows.....





Fauxknight said:


> Shows as 'new' on my account, could be by market. Of course, even if it wasn't new, I might not have noticed it on the partner portal. I don't go there very often.


It may not be available in TX, who knows. This is what you get if you go where I told you:

Request your Uber Debit Card from GoBank* in minutes
Cash out your earnings instantly and for free
Use your Visa debit card to shop, pay bills or at over 42,000 free ATMs
*GoBank's monthly membership fee is waived for 6 months each time you receive a deposit for your Uber earnings. Learn more about fees at gobank.com/uber/noworries. You'll receive your Visa debit card within 7-10 business days.


----------



## Stygge

It appears to be good. I won't use it but there are probably plenty of others who will.


----------



## UTX1

Even though these companies say they're "not affiliated" with Uber
and they service accounts for many companies across a wide variety of industries,
if the hook is that they advance payments to drivers, uber's drivers or whomever,
there is an implied affiliation to the extent that it is advertised as a payment solution for uber's drivers.

So, I dunno, really. I don't use the service. Just want to keep up with the trends.
Many people don't remember that Amazon's CEO was part of a group that invested $$ in Uber.
The two companies are not affiliated, but when someone has millions of their own cash riding
on a business venture, how much more "affiliated" can it get ? GoBank story is newsworthy.


----------



## Fauxknight

UTX1 said:


> Even though these companies say they're "not affiliated" with Uber
> and they service accounts for many companies across a wide variety of industries,
> if the hook is that they advance payments to drivers, uber's drivers or whomever,
> there is an implied affiliation to the extent that it is advertised as a payment solution for uber's drivers.
> 
> The two companies are not affiliated, but when someone has millions of their own cash riding
> on a business venture, how much more "affiliated" can it get ? GoBank story is newsworthy.


I know GoBank is a direct deposit solution for employees without bank accounts, but this goes even beyond that with their Uber partnership. It looks like you can deposit at any point in time your current/daily earnings onto the card, which means Uber is making special accounting exceptions for them.

Honestly it even looks like a good solution. There are potential fees, but it seems incredibly easy to have them waived. I still prefer my deposits in my credit union account, but this seems like a fair alternative.


----------



## SoobieDriver

timeinpictures said:


> well, called yesterday and today and was provided NO helpful assistance whatsoever, just a smug condescending attitude. My bank claims they've received no transactions, and that the "trace numbers" provided by your support staff mean nothing to them. At this point, uber would have been paying me anyway, and they wouldn't be charging me or putting me through the hassle your service is. Since your support staff would rather talk over me than listen to what I'm saying, I have to leave this here. I have changed the password on my driver account, and my reinserting my own banking information so that i can ACTUALLY get paid my money directly from Uber.
> 
> EDIT: Tomorrow is officially when i would have been paid by Uber anyway. If all of the deposits show up tomorrow, then i will consider undoing the changes. If they still have not shown up, I will be closing my account.


I had a similar problem with this company in January. Was a nightmare of a process to have it work the way they said it is suppose to. Never got them to deposit the correct amount and getting my first deposit was just as bad. I kept only getting 25% of my dailypay each day (and no I didn't have any uber gas cards or leases) and after a few days of emailing back and forth, going nowhere fast, I canceled it and switched my bank information with uber back to my bank acct. Was a huge mess of a deal and trying to talk to customer service was exactly as you said "they try to talk over you" and fail to listen to what you have to say. Then emailing them back and forth, I swear I was dealing with someone who did not understand or read English well. Everything seemed to be lost in translation. The email responses from them were a lot like ubers where they would repeat the same message more or less and then after reading it your even more frustrated. Was not worth the headache... Hope they worked out all or at least most of the kinks by now.


----------



## Fauxknight

lizf said:


> i just read the terms of service. thi s a prepaid card. $2.50 + out of network atm.


I pull cash out of the bank maybe once every other year.

...But you still have a point. Read the terms and compare them to how you prefer to handle money and figure out if it works for you.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

It now seems really strange that Uber just happened to have that glitch that caused DailyPay problems only days before launching their GoPay program.

Sounds really fishy to me.


----------



## DarnellAtlanta

dailypay said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Actually when we first launched our service, we only had the option for a $25 minimum transfer and we got a flood of feedback asking us to create more minimum options. We decided just to put the options out there and let our clients opt-in for what they preferred. But we're always taking new feedback to enhance our services so keep it coming! Thanks!!!


I need help with my daily pay account.....phone support is rushed...and email not replied to...can anyone at daily pay help me!


----------



## DarnellAtlanta

dailypay said:


> Hi! Please email [email protected] and someone will contact you within 24 hours. If you have already, we're always cranking through customer service requests and will be back to you shortly. The typical issues are (i) validation problem with your account, (ii) security issue, (iii) incomplete registration or (iv) payment instruction misinformation.
> 
> Also, when you email, be sure to include your full name and phone number so we can identify who you are. We can't tell who you are from this forum (please don't include personal info on this forum!)
> 
> Thanks!


I need help with my daily pay acct also...phone support is rushed and emails not replied to! Smh


----------



## dailypay

DarnellAtlanta said:


> I need help with my daily pay acct also...phone support is rushed and emails not replied to! Smh


Hi,

Please DM us with your information and what you need help with and we will try to resolve your problem as quickly as possible. Thanks!


----------



## dirtylee

uberdriverfornow said:


> It now seems really strange that Uber just happened to have that glitch that caused DailyPay problems only days before launching their GoPay program.
> 
> Sounds really fishy to me.


It's just how uber does things.


----------



## Michguy01

uberdriverfornow said:


> It now seems really strange that Uber just happened to have that glitch that caused DailyPay problems only days before launching their GoPay program.
> 
> Sounds really fishy to me.


I'm gonna pass on GoPay.......I hate Walmart and don't trust Uber. DailyPay has been good, so no need to change a good thing.


----------



## dirtylee

lizf said:


> i just read the terms of service. thi s a prepaid card. $2.50 + out of network atm. evil evil.l


Heh, I guess you haven't seen what big banks like to charge on out of network atms.


----------



## ikabod

Well i gave dailypay a go, my first deposit was in my bank account this morning. Lets see what happens for tomorrow., since my trip to LAX took 24 hours to process......


----------



## NoVaDJ61

People, at the end of the day, no one is holding a gun to your head and making you use this service. Seriously! Some of you really need to grow up and stop with the bullshit whining! It is a service that is being offered as a convenience to anyone who determines it is for them. If it don't fit, it ain't your shoe! Walk away and leave it alone. There is no need to be insulting either to Dauly Pay OR to anyone who might use them. Heir financial status or how well they handle it is none of your business. 

Thank you, Daily Pay for the offer AND for the follow up information. I for one, apologize for the abuse you've endured in this thread.


----------



## Schweisshund

I signed up for daily pay and can confirm it is legit. They charged me about $1 to deposit


----------



## dailypay

Schweisshund said:


> I signed up for daily pay and can confirm it is legit. They charged me about $1 to deposit


Thanks!! Happy that YOU are happy =)))))


----------



## dailypay

lizf said:


> i just read the terms of service. thi s a prepaid card. $2.50 + out of network atm. evil evil. they trick u "free card" and then they catch up on fees. ur crazy if u think ur not paying fees. also, there's a freakin transfer limit!! so my money will be stuck on this card so i can't pay my bills?? i'm not using daily pay bc i don't need it but WARNING TO ALL DRIVERSABOUT PREPAID CARDS. also why would i ever want to let uber control my money??? they already do whatever they want with the fare % . i'd be a fool to give them any more control


Hi all. Lots of great discussion on this forum. So look - lots of folks asking us our view on a debit card option and I think it's pretty straightforward. You have three choices: (i) do nothing, (ii) receive payments on a prepaid debit card or (iii) receive payments into your bank account. We prefer the bank account approach b/c the mission of our company is to empower on-demand workers. Part of that means putting daily deposits into your bank account which helps you build a credit relationship with your bank which you may need in the future for an auto loan, mortgage, or even a small business loan. As a company, we researched and researched and then researched some more the option of a debit card (including btw hearing pitches from some unnamed providers......) and we decided against that option. Nothing against the prepaid debit but just not consistent with our vision.


----------



## Harley1

dailypay said:


> Hi all. Lots of great discussion on this forum. So look - lots of folks asking us our view on a debit card option and I think it's pretty straightforward. You have three choices: (i) do nothing, (ii) receive payments on a prepaid debit card or (iii) receive payments into your bank account. We prefer the bank account approach b/c the mission of our company is to empower on-demand workers. Part of that means putting daily deposits into your bank account which helps you build a credit relationship with your bank which you may need in the future for an auto loan, mortgage, or even a small business loan. As a company, we researched and researched and then researched some more the option of a debit card (including btw hearing pitches from some unnamed providers......) and we decided against that option. Nothing against the prepaid debit but just not consistent with our vision.


LOVE this service. just saw the uber man vid ....NOT COOL fuber


----------



## lizf

Schweisshund said:


> I signed up for daily pay and can confirm it is legit. They charged me about $1 to deposit


99 cents for me !!! loll


----------



## lizf

daily pay, how do i change my email address wu


----------



## ikabod

Been about 2 weeks now since using Daily Pay. Works fine.


----------



## Meko

Daily pay is awesome. Completely satisfied. The nearly instant gratification makes it a hell of a lot easier for me to drive every day.


----------



## JimS

dpv said:


> Hmm, Sounds like you'll be owning money or come up short in the long run because of fare adjustments and UBER's percentage fees that is taken after each fare. For example if DailyPay pays me $150 and in reality I only made $150 not including UBER's fees then I will only be owning DailyPay the balance. I rather wait a week.


That's not how it works. To save you from going back 15 pages to read how this thing works, allow me to explain.

I've used DailyPay now for about 2 months. Never had any problem (except that I signed up on a Tuesday which delayed my payment to Thursday - a one time, one day inconvenience. Whoopee...).

1) You sign up with DailyPay at TryDailyPay.com (they're a sponsor, so it's ok to post their link)
2) You set up your banking info with DailyPay
3) You change your bank deposit information on Uber to be sent to DailyPay
4) You start getting paid daily.

Now, to address your concern about fare adjustments, this is what they do and how they do it.

On Monday you take $250 in fares. Your net pay is $200 after Uber takes their cut. at 5 AM, DailyPay goes in, queries your account, sees that you _netted_ $200, puts $20 into holding to be paid out the _following_ Thursday (not that week's Thursday). That 10% is held for fare adjustments, tolls, disputes, etc. You have $180 - $1.49 fee deposited into your account that you can then access on Tuesday. So on Monday, you net $200, on Tuesday you get $178.51, and a week from Thursday you get all the little 10%'s accrued the previous week from Monday through Sunday.

That's it. Very simple.

Oh, and they don't deposit to a debit card that you have to apply and wait for. They deposit it to a bank account that you already have and access in the way you're accustomed to.

Obviously, you can't use Uber Instant Pay at the same time. But even though Uber Instant Pay can be free, it's limited to being deposited to a debit card. Get your money where you can use it the best.


----------



## Harley1

JimS said:


> That's not how it works. To save you from going back 15 pages to read how this thing works, allow me to explain.
> 
> I've used DailyPay now for about 2 months. Never had any problem (except that I signed up on a Tuesday which delayed my payment to Thursday - a one time, one day inconvenience. Whoopee...).
> 
> 1) You sign up with DailyPay at TryDailyPay.com (they're a sponsor, so it's ok to post their link)
> 2) You set up your banking info with DailyPay
> 3) You change your bank deposit information on Uber to be sent to DailyPay
> 4) You start getting paid daily.
> 
> Now, to address your concern about fare adjustments, this is what they do and how they do it.
> 
> On Monday you take $250 in fares. Your net pay is $200 after Uber takes their cut. at 5 AM, DailyPay goes in, queries your account, sees that you _netted_ $200, puts $20 into holding to be paid out the _following_ Thursday (not that week's Thursday). That 10% is held for fare adjustments, tolls, disputes, etc. You have $180 - $1.49 fee deposited into your account that you can then access on Tuesday. So on Monday, you net $200, on Tuesday you get $178.51, and a week from Thursday you get all the little 10%'s accrued the previous week from Monday through Sunday.
> 
> That's it. Very simple.
> 
> Oh, and they don't deposit to a debit card that you have to apply and wait for. They deposit it to a bank account that you already have and access in the way you're accustomed to.
> 
> Obviously, you can't use Uber Instant Pay at the same time. But even though Uber Instant Pay can be free, it's limited to being deposited to a debit card. Get your money where you can use it the best.


this is a good post. thanks. oh and you're right. i looked at the Instnt Pay thing and there's no way it's free. they charged me $4 for an ATM withdrawal. wtf???? no thanks. i'm daily pay all the way


----------



## dailypay

lizf said:


> daily pay, how do i change my email address wu


Please message [email protected] and they can help you.
Thanks!


----------



## Uberangel

It works and is legit, I signed up Thursday they paid me Friday and caught up on the entire weeks pay. My bank does not deposit on weekends so Monday morning my money will be available.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

JimS said:


> That's not how it works. To save you from going back 15 pages to read how this thing works, allow me to explain.
> 
> I've used DailyPay now for about 2 months. Never had any problem (except that I signed up on a Tuesday which delayed my payment to Thursday - a one time, one day inconvenience. Whoopee...).
> 
> 1) You sign up with DailyPay at TryDailyPay.com (they're a sponsor, so it's ok to post their link)
> 2) You set up your banking info with DailyPay
> 3) You change your bank deposit information on Uber to be sent to DailyPay
> 4) You start getting paid daily.
> 
> Now, to address your concern about fare adjustments, this is what they do and how they do it.
> 
> On Monday you take $250 in fares. Your net pay is $200 after Uber takes their cut. at 5 AM, DailyPay goes in, queries your account, sees that you _netted_ $200, puts $20 into holding to be paid out the _following_ Thursday (not that week's Thursday). That 10% is held for fare adjustments, tolls, disputes, etc. You have $180 - $1.49 fee deposited into your account that you can then access on Tuesday. So on Monday, you net $200, on Tuesday you get $178.51, and a week from Thursday you get all the little 10%'s accrued the previous week from Monday through Sunday.
> 
> That's it. Very simple.
> 
> Oh, and they don't deposit to a debit card that you have to apply and wait for. They deposit it to a bank account that you already have and access in the way you're accustomed to.
> 
> Obviously, you can't use Uber Instant Pay at the same time. But even though Uber Instant Pay can be free, it's limited to being deposited to a debit card. Get your money where you can use it the best.


POST # 315/JimS : Very nice Mentoring!


----------



## painfreepc

I was wondering who was actually holding the 10% money that you hold back, are you holding it or is uber holding it, if you're holding it you are making a lot of money off at 10% holdback,

I am in no way saying that anything wrong with that, that's the way finances work that's the way a finance company makes money, it's the same as when a bank holds your check for 3-4 days they're making interest money off of it..


----------



## painfreepc

I think you very much for the service, I am in a financial situation where I am one of the people that need my money daily, i own few creditors some money so I have to pay them something every 2 or 3 days if I don't they will take me to collections, i have tried to work Lyft because they have their quick pay system, but Lyft in many areas is damn near dead, I for example right now it's 5 p.m. I'm sitting at the Mills Mall in Ontario I gave Lyft 30 minutes to give me a ping, i turned on uber five minutes later I got a ping, even though I prefer to drive Lyft, but most places Lyft gets sucks..


----------



## Harley1

painfreepc said:


> I think you very much for the service, I am in a financial situation where I am one of the people that need my money daily, i own few creditors some money so I have to pay them something every 2 or 3 days if I don't they will take me to collections, i have tried to work Lyft because they have their quick pay system, but Lyft in many areas is damn near dead, I for example right now it's 5 p.m. I'm sitting at the Mills Mall in Ontario I gave Lyft 30 minutes to give me a ping, i turned on uber five minutes later I got a ping, even though I prefer to drive Lyft, but most places Lyft gets sucks..


sorry to hear about lyft. yea, unfortunately i've experienced the same =/


----------



## Harley1

hey daily pay - you should really offer ONE combined platform for both uber and lyft. i think that would be the bomb dot com.


----------



## Old Rocker

Has everyone been having good luck with Daily Pay? I signed up today for the two week trial.

I don't see anything financially wrong with this service. It's basically invoice factoring which is used internationally for financial transactions to speed up cash flow. However, if you're only driving a few hours a day even $1.00 could be a larger percent of your earnings than is common in factoring.


----------



## painfreepc

Old Rocker said:


> Has everyone been having good luck with Daily Pay? I signed up today for the two week trial.
> 
> I don't see anything financially wrong with this service. It's basically invoice factoring which is used internationally for financial transactions to speed up cash flow. However, if you're only driving a few hours a day even $1.00 could be a larger percent of your earnings than is common in factoring.


Been a week now, love it...

Just make sure you read the form here you fully understand how it works there are some people here that may not like the Saturday and Sunday no deposit thing or the 2:30 to 2:30 thing


----------



## Old Rocker

painfreepc said:


> Been a week now, love it...
> 
> Just make sure you read the form here you fully understand how it works there are some people here that may not like the Saturday and Sunday no deposit thing or the 2:30 to 2:30 thing


Thanks for the response.

I guess I missed the no Saturday and Sunday thing, but my bank wouldn't process ACH deposits on those days anyway.


----------



## painfreepc

Old Rocker said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I guess I missed the no Saturday and Sunday thing, but my bank wouldn't process ACH deposits on those days anyway.


Hey don't forget the 2:30 to 2:30 thing, so if you do a trip at 2:31 on a Monday it is not going to be processed until Tuesday and you're not going to get it in your bank account till Wednesday morning.


----------



## painfreepc

A few of you ask how to set this thing up it's not rocket science people,

Daily pay will give you a bank account number and the routing number,

Go to your uber bank setting replace the numbers you have there with the numbers you got from daily pay

Now go to your daily pay Bank settings and enter the numbers there that you were using at uber if you intend to keep using the same bank for deposits or use a different bank, it makes no difference,

It just seems confusing to some of you cuz now you have a middleman which is daily pay.

*Note*: you do have to give daily pay your login information for your uber account, a few may not like that


----------



## Old Rocker

Daily Pay had me set up and confirmed in 2-3 hours. I'm driving today (and it's a busy day here) so I hope to see a three figure deposit in my bank account in the morning.


----------



## Micmac

painfreepc said:


> Hey don't forget the 2:30 to 2:30 thing, so if you do a trip at 2:31 on a Monday it is not going to be processed until Tuesday and you're not going to get it in your bank account till Wednesday morning.


I don't know why daily pay don't use instant deposit ! All the banks has it now ! No need to hold money 24 hours!


----------



## Old Rocker

Micmac said:


> I don't know why daily pay don't use instant deposit ! All the banks has it now ! No need to hold money 24 hours!


I sense... sarcasm?

If not, I don't want to have a 99 cent processing fee taken out of each of my $2.44 rides.


----------



## Micmac

Old Rocker said:


> I sense... sarcasm?
> 
> If not, I don't want to have a 99 cent processing fee taken out of each of my $2.44 rides.


I ll pay .99 anytime I cash out no problem!


----------



## lizf

does daily pay do any other platforms? i'm thinking about signing up for post mates


----------



## Moustafa

I have a question what about when you have a bonus from uber that goes in your bank account on Wednesday how does they deal with that


----------



## UberGal

Everything has been going good with DailyPay, until now. WTH? Didn't get my reserve payment on Thursday!


----------



## painfreepc

UberGal said:


> Everything has been going good with DailyPay, until now. WTH? Didn't get my reserve payment on Thursday!


Is it the following Thursday?


----------



## JimS

The Reserve will be paid the Thursday after the week of earnings ending on that Monday.

Week 1 - Mon - Mon you earn. You get paid for Week 1 on Tues, Wed, Thurs, Friday, and Week 2 Monday whereas with Uber you get paid for all of it on Week 2 Thursday.

Because Uber doesn't pay DailyPay until Wednesday of Week 2, you get all incentives, reserves on Thurs of Week 2.

Not like you work Mon Tues Wed on week 1 and get your reserve that Thursday. The purpose of the reserve is to ensure they are covered in case you have disputes and/or fuel charges. That's all processed by Uber between Monday and Wednesday for the week previous.

DailyPay is still awesome. You earn $140 on Monday, you'll get $125 on Tuesday and $14 not that Thursday but the following. With Uber, you'll get the whole $140 - but not until that following Wednesday.


----------



## dailypay

UberGal said:


> Everything has been going good with DailyPay, until now. WTH? Didn't get my reserve payment on Thursday!


Hi,

Our Thursday reserve payment shows up in combination with your Wednesday pay which sometimes confuses new clients. If your issue has not been resolved, please DM us with your name and email so we can look into your account.

Thanks!
Jaime


----------



## Rich2nyce

Tried dp for about a month. In my experience/situation it just didnt work out. I drive fri-sunday nights and whats happening to me is that fri-sat trips are all hitting my wells fargo account on monday and sunday trips hit tuesday. My bank is open saturday and receives electronic deposits on saturday (verified i used to work there). So for about 3$ bucks to have some money a day or two later and rest on thursday just wasnt worth it. Logging into my uber account on pc i see this new INSTANT PAY thru Gobank going to see what thats about.


----------



## William1964

I just got an email from Uber about instant payment. You have to have the other debit card.

It says no fees with an ass trick. Gotta love that voice recognition.

I don't know what go bank is. There an association or partnership with gobank.

I would have been more interested if it went directly to my bank account. But I understand the security reasons why that wouldn't happen


----------



## Old Rocker

Rich2nyce said:


> Tried dp for about a month. In my experience/situation it just didnt work out. I drive fri-sunday nights and whats happening to me is that fri-sat trips are all hitting my wells fargo account on monday and sunday trips hit tuesday. My bank is open saturday and receives electronic deposits on saturday (verified i used to work there). So for about 3$ bucks to have some money a day or two later and rest on thursday just wasnt worth it. Logging into my uber account on pc i see this new INSTANT PAY thru Gobank going to see what thats about.


I drive during the week. So far it's working for me. I have the funds deposited to a NetSpend card.


----------



## Old Rocker

William1964 said:


> I just got an email from Uber about instant payment. You have to have the other debit card.
> 
> It says no fees with an ass trick. Gotta love that voice recognition.
> 
> I don't know what go bank is. There an association or partnership with gobank.
> 
> I would have been more interested if it went directly to my bank account. But I understand the security reasons why that wouldn't happen


I did some Internet research on the Uber Instant Pay and Go Bank, and there are a LOT of complaints.


----------



## Extractor

Hello. I am imminently to begin driving for Uber and am a handful of days from the 'maiden voyage' so to speak.

My question is this.. how long can the sign up, registration and implementation of Daily Pay take to complete? Is Daily Pay something which can be set up to function within a period of four days? I have seen postings in this thread i did not fully understand regarding new debit accounts not associated with primary personal accounts with which uber is linked for weekly play and have not yet come to fully understand what those accounts actually are or require

With standard Uber compensation patterns I believe that my first pay deposit is less than ten days away.. however, if I begin driving say Friday night could I receive DailyPay deposits by Saturday, Sunday or Monday for driving done the day before? or will the sign up and these new bank accounts take multiple days to create?

It might be worth noting that I am a resident of Connecticut and once more have not yet taken my first drive.. so if new drivers are somehow excluded from this service I do not believe subsequent explanation will be required.

thank you dailypay


----------



## Old Rocker

Extractor said:


> Hello. I am imminently to begin driving for Uber and am a handful of days from the 'maiden voyage' so to speak.
> 
> My question is this.. how long can the sign up, registration and implementation of Daily Pay take to complete? Is Daily Pay something which can be set up to function within a period of four days? I have seen postings in this thread i did not fully understand regarding new debit accounts not associated with primary personal accounts with which uber is linked for weekly play and have not yet come to fully understand what those accounts actually are or require
> 
> With standard Uber compensation patterns I believe that my first pay deposit is less than ten days away.. however, if I begin driving say Friday night could I receive DailyPay deposits by Saturday, Sunday or Monday for driving done the day before? or will the sign up and these new bank accounts take multiple days to create?
> 
> It might be worth noting that I am a resident of Connecticut and once more have not yet taken my first drive.. so if new drivers are somehow excluded from this service I do not believe subsequent explanation will be required.
> 
> thank you dailypay


Your fares from Sunday 5:30 PM to Monday 5:30 PM will be paid on Tuesday morning,
same situation for the rest of the week...
Fares from Thursday 5:30 PM until Sunday 5:30 PM will be paid on Monday morning.
Possibly Thursday 5:30 PM to Friday 5:30 PM will be paid Saturday morning.

I've only been on Daily Pay for a week and after the first day I changed the deposit from my bank account to a loadable debit card. I didn't get anything Saturday morning, but that might be because I was changing deposit accounts.

There's also a floor of $10 where if you made less than that for a 24 hour period they hold it until you have a deposit of at least $10 to deposit. This way, you won't be getting charged $0.99 for small deposits. You can change your minimum pay floor to a higher amount.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

Old Rocker said:


> Your fares from Sunday 5:30 PM to Monday 5:30 PM will be paid on Tuesday morning,
> same situation for the rest of the week...
> Fares from Thursday 5:30 PM until Sunday 5:30 PM will be paid on Monday morning.
> Possibly Thursday 5:30 PM to Friday 5:30 PM will be paid Saturday morning.
> 
> I've only been on Daily Pay for a week and after the first day I changed the deposit from my bank account to a loadable debit card. I didn't get anything Saturday morning, but that might be because I was changing deposit accounts.
> 
> There's also a floor of $10 where if you made less than that for a 24 hour period they hold it until you have a deposit of at least $10 to deposit. This way, you won't be getting charged $0.99 for small deposits. You can change your minimum pay floor to a higher amount.


I just signed up this week, and it works great. But, I havent had a weekend yet. So, as I understand it: DP will still charge .99 each for fri, sat & sun, even though you wont see the money in your bank till Monday, possibly even tuesday depending on your bank. I think the solution is to raise your minimum way up on thursday night, and then put it back down to $10 again on Sunday, and you will avoid those distribution charges? So, while this service is great it really only works 4 days of the week.


----------



## Old Rocker

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> I just signed up this week, and it works great. But, I havent had a weekend yet. So, as I understand it: DP will still charge .99 each for fri, sat & sun, even though you wont see the money in your bank till Monday, possibly even tuesday depending on your bank. I think the solution is to raise your minimum way up on thursday night, and then put it back down to $10 again on Sunday, and you will avoid those distribution charges? So, while this service is great it really only works 4 days of the week.


In their faq they say that won't happen. The surcharge is per deposit, not day.

I'll have fares from between Thursday at 5:30 and Friday at 5:30 so I'll find out tomorrow if I get a deposit on Saturday.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

Old Rocker said:


> In their faq they say that won't happen. The surcharge is per deposit, not day.
> 
> I'll have fares from between Thursday at 5:30 and Friday at 5:30 so I'll find out tomorrow if I get a deposit on Saturday.


 Yeah but a lot of people here are saying they're getting charged for all three days, DP doesn't save them up, they send them out each night and charge for each time they transmit a payment even though your bank won't post them until Monday. On Monday, you will technically get three separate deposits posted.?


----------



## Old Rocker

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Yeah but a lot of people here are saying they're getting charged for all three days, DP doesn't save them up, they send them out each night and charge for each time they transmit a payment even though your bank won't post them until Monday. On Monday, you will technically get three separate deposits posted.?


Last Monday I had one deposit for the entire weekend and one surcharge. I'll double check just to be sure.


----------



## UberGal

UberGal said:


> Everything has been going good with DailyPay, until now. WTH? Didn't get my reserve payment on Thursday!


My apologies....I misunderstood the payout. DailyPay rocks.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

Chicago88 said:


> GoBank is FREE, why waste money paying these guys for delayed deposits. Uber's instant pay is flawless and FREE!


Wrong, $4 fee to get a cash withdrawal!
Uber instant pay/ Go Bank is a total ripp off!!!


----------



## Happy Phantom

I waited tables for 17 years so I am accustomed to always having cash. DailyPay has made my transition from serving to driving an easy one because I still have the convenience of always having money in my account. I love it. And the reserve pay that hits on Thursday is always a nice little surprise


----------



## Happy Phantom

Chicago88 said:


> GoBank is FREE, why waste money paying these guys for delayed deposits. Uber's instant pay is flawless and FREE!


There is no GObank atm where you can withdraw money without a fee. It cost $5 to get any amount of cash of the card. It's a set up. At least daily pay deposits in your bank account and you can go to the branch and empty your account if you want to.


----------



## Old Rocker

Google Go Bank and look at all the complaints. Take it for what it is worth being on the internet and all.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

This alludes another difference between ride sharing and taxi-driving. When I was driving a cab 20 years ago, it was truly daily pay. The passengers paid in cash money for the most part, you have your money in pocket before they leave the vehicle. A relative handful had accounts with the cab company and a charge slip was given. In those cases, you had to wait until the end of your shift when you were paying your lease and the cashier settled your account with cash money.

No deposits to bank accounts, no need to even have a bank account, no 1099's, no one trying to squeeze you for financial fees.


----------



## Old Rocker

Ok, so Daily Pay does calculate and deposit your money on weekends, too, but it won't show up in your bank account until Monday morning if your bank doesn't process ACH on the weekends. That means you will be charged a surcharge for every day you drive, even on days banks are closed.

I still have two more days on my 'free trial' so I haven't been charged any fees yet. I'll probably raise the minimum from $10 to something higher.


----------



## Old Rocker

Instant Pay's Go Bank card is associated with Walmart so that's a plus because you can add cash or use the Walmart ATM at no charge. Does Instant Pay deposit on weekends? I don't know, as I haven't looked at it, in fact, I didn't really know about Instant Pay until after I signed up with Daily Pay.

One rating site gave Go Bank a 2.73/10 rating, but like I alluded to earlier, take internet info with a grain of salt.


----------



## Old Rocker

Well, I signed up with Instant Pay. When my card comes in, I'll activate it and change my vault settings and see how it works out.

My Daily Pay funds go to a NetSpend card, and I can deposit cash on it for free at at a local supermarket chain. The deposit shows up in minutes.

The Go Bank card's terms indicate that cash deposits show up the next business day, however, the atm and bank fees are cheaper.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

Old Rocker said:


> Ok, so Daily Pay does calculate and deposit your money on weekends, too, but it won't show up in your bank account until Monday morning if your bank doesn't process ACH on the weekends. That means you will be charged a surcharge for every day you drive, even on days banks are closed.
> 
> I still have two more days on my 'free trial' so I haven't been charged any fees yet. I'll probably raise the minimum from $10 to something higher.


Yeah, I thought that would be the solution, put it at like $500/day on the weekend. But, turns out the only choices are $5, $10 & $25. DailyPay rep that follows this thread .... we need a much higher distribution setting!


----------



## dailypay

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Yeah, I thought that would be the solution, put it at like $500/day on the weekend. But, turns out the only choices are $5, $10 & $25. DailyPay rep that follows this thread .... we need a much higher distribution setting!


Thanks for the feedback! We'll definitely share this insight with our product team.


----------



## Activist1

need to more research on u. guys......


----------



## dailypay

Activist1 said:


> need to more research on u. guys......


Hi,

*You can learn more about us here:*
www.facebook.com/trydailypay
https://www.trydailypay.com/drivers/help
https://www.youtube.com/c/TrydailypayUS


----------



## Extractor

for those who may just be finding this thread now, DailyPay is in fact as valid and functional as my own personal needs require..

if only they could institute the sign on bonus my referral link to the UberX app misled me into believing I was to receive

thanks guys


----------



## dailypay

Extractor said:


> for those who may just be finding this thread now, DailyPay is in fact as valid and functional as my own personal needs require..
> 
> if only they could institute the sign on bonus my referral link to the UberX app misled me into believing I was to receive
> 
> thanks guys


Hi there...please email us at [email protected] if you haven't already!! Hopefully we can get to the bottom of this! (Please do not post any personal info on this thread). Thanks!!!


----------



## UberNet

Don't use them they are a scam

Last week I had a $200 trip that of course wasn't paid that same day by uber because they need a few days to make sure it's ok.

Total for that day was 260 but daily pay didn't pay the 200 only the 60 because it was on hold now they won't answer my phone calls and I'm out of money for last week


----------



## dailypay

Hi! We only pay out based on what Uber displays as your confirmed earnings. That's why we couldn't pay out if Uber held back the ride. Please email us at [email protected] if you have other questions. As soon as Uber confirms that ride, you receive the payment from DailyPay.

Also, we are not a scam. We provide a well respected service to thousands upon thousands of drivers in every single state that Uber operates. To date, we have made 152,703 payments. We want to make sure you fully understand how our service works so please do email us and we'll answer any question.

Thanks!!


----------



## Jordany

Hello, I signed up for Daily Pay on Monday 5/23/16. Now the only problem I am having is that Uber sent my last weeks earnings today 5/24/16, but since I had signed up with Daily Pay I had changed the bank account information to the one provided by you guys. Now I would just like to know where my money is going/gone or when will I receive it. I really need that check. Thank you.


----------



## Activist1

neat


----------



## Harley1

I'm seeing this on my daily pay home screen now. are you guys launching door dash ??


----------



## dailypay

Harley1 said:


> I'm seeing this on my daily pay home screen now. are you guys launching door dash ??
> 
> View attachment 41829


Hi Harley1,

We currently only offer DailyPay for Uber drivers at the moment. We plan to expand to other platforms in the near future.

Stay tuned!!


----------



## dailypay

Jordany said:


> Hello, I signed up for Daily Pay on Monday 5/23/16. Now the only problem I am having is that Uber sent my last weeks earnings today 5/24/16, but since I had signed up with Daily Pay I had changed the bank account information to the one provided by you guys. Now I would just like to know where my money is going/gone or when will I receive it. I really need that check. Thank you.


Hi Jordany,

Thanks for your comment! Can you please DM us privately with your name and contact info so we can look up your account details?

Thanks!


----------



## dailypay

Happy Friday!!

If you want more information about how our service works, check out our recently updated FAQ section on page 1: https://uberpeople.net/threads/you-drove-today-so-get-paid-today-find-out-how.49821/

Have a great long weekend folks!


----------



## dailypay

Quick news alert: Minimum Fares Are Up. Hoorah for that (please keep cynical comments to yourself!). We're here to make sure you receive those higher fares and booking fees next day. Thanks guys!!


----------



## Bad uber pro

I have never used the fuel card since I started daily pay till this extended memorial weekend. Anybody had a problem or a drop in pay after using it once? Some commented that they got an email that daily pay will only pay 25% if u use a fuel card. I am not planning on using it but on holidays and due to bank closure, it's a nice option to have. 
P.S : Never had a problem with daily pay to date


----------



## dailypay

Bad uber pro said:


> I have never used the fuel card since I started daily pay till this extended memorial weekend. Anybody had a problem or a drop in pay after using it once? Some commented that they got an email that daily pay will only pay 25% if u use a fuel card. I am not planning on using it but on holidays and due to bank closure, it's a nice option to have.
> P.S : Never had a problem with daily pay to date


Hi! Here's the way the fuel card affects your advance rate from DailyPay. Basically, we never want you to be in a position where we have advanced you more than you receive from Uber. As you know, Uber takes out from your final paycheck whatever amount you purchased that week on your gas card. So for example, let's say you drove $100 but used the gas card for $30. If we had advanced you using 90%, you would have received $90 from DailyPay but really had only been entitled to receive $70 (i.e, $100 minus $30). In that case, you would have been in a position where you owed DailyPay $20. We don't like putting you in that position and so that's why we lower than advance rate. It is purely based on your gas card usage and so the reference to 25% you heard elsewhere from probably from a DailyPay Client who was a heavy gas card user.

Hope that makes sense. If not, please feel free to email us at [email protected] if you have any additional questions. Happy Memorial Day!!


----------



## Activist1

dailypay said:


> Hi! Here's the way the fuel card affects your advance rate from DailyPay. Basically, we never want you to be in a position where we have advanced you more than you receive from Uber. As you know, Uber takes out from your final paycheck whatever amount you purchased that week on your gas card. So for example, let's say you drove $100 but used the gas card for $30. If we had advanced you using 90%, you would have received $90 from DailyPay but really had only been entitled to receive $70 (i.e, $100 minus $30). In that case, you would have been in a position where you owed DailyPay $20. We don't like putting you in that position and so that's why we lower than advance rate. It is purely based on your gas card usage and so the reference to 25% you heard elsewhere from probably from a DailyPay Client who was a heavy gas card user.
> 
> Hope that makes sense. If not, please feel free to email us at [email protected] if you have any additional questions. Happy Memorial Day!!


Yea, makes sense. I don't use the fuel card but that's bcc i would never trust uber with any more of money


----------



## DeezATL

Why isn't daily pay answering their phones I'm trying to REACTIVATE my account uber's instant pay is a fluke!!!


----------



## dailypay

DeezATL said:


> Why isn't daily pay answering their phones I'm trying to REACTIVATE my account uber's instant pay is a fluke!!!


Hi there! Did you get in touch yet? Our phone's open up at 7am PST / 10am ET. We'd love to re-activate you!!


----------



## DeezATL

No 


dailypay said:


> Hi there! Did you get in touch yet? Our phone's open up at 7am PST / 10am ET. We'd love to re-activate you!!


No! Seems like no one answers the phone.


----------



## dailypay

DeezATL said:


> No
> 
> No! Seems like no one answers the phone.


Send us a PM with your phone # and we'll give you a call  
Cheers!


----------



## dailypay

Today we're excited to announce that we're now taking DoorDashers onto the DailyPay platform! Here's the scoop:

You receive one payment for your combined earnings across DoorDash and Uber.

There is no cost to add your DoorDash account.

Yes, that means you can receive payments across two platforms for the price of one.

New clients get two weeks free! https://www.trydailypay.com/drivers?ref=UPNET


----------



## iceman27

I dont like to work on weekends because Im working my other job, do I still have to make a payment when Im not working......


----------



## dailypay

iceman27 said:


> I dont like to work on weekends because Im working my other job, do I still have to make a payment when Im not working......


No, absolutely not! The convenience fee is only applied on days we transfer you money ie. on days you drive  Hope that helps!


----------



## VicNic123

Have not got my dailypay deposits for fares earned on Saturday and Sunday. Has anyone else experience this issue today?


----------



## missbee

Will this be available for Fare or Get Me


----------



## dailypay

missbee said:


> Will this be available for Fare or Get Me


Nothing is in the works currently. Stay tuned!


----------



## dailypay

VicNic123 said:


> Have not got my dailypay deposits for fares earned on Saturday and Sunday. Has anyone else experience this issue today?


Just wanted to see if everything has been sorted! Thanks.


----------



## passat400

Do you get payments on Friday ? Wanting to see if I will get my fares from Thursday ?


----------



## dailypay

passat400 said:


> Do you get payments on Friday ? Wanting to see if I will get my fares from Thursday ?


Yes we do! If you didn't receive your payment please DM us or email us at [email protected]. Please do not post any personal information on this forum. Thanks!!


----------



## AriSquared

Are you in the works for doing something like this with Postmates? I'm in the process of signing up with them.


----------



## dailypay

AriSquared said:


> Are you in the works for doing something like this with Postmates? I'm in the process of signing up with them.


Hi AriSquared,

We're currently only on Uber & DoorDash, however, we're expanding fast & furiously! We'll keep you guys informed on this thread as we become available for other platforms 

Stay tuned.


----------



## Ebonywhitewolf

Lets say i'm in a bind and i need money fast, but only for a couple of days. After that i dont need money every day anymore and i wont to go back to the weekly schedule. Do you automatically send me money every day or do you only send it if i ask?


----------



## dailypay

Ebonywhitewolf said:


> Lets say i'm in a bind and i need money fast, but only for a couple of days. After that i dont need money every day anymore and i wont to go back to the weekly schedule. Do you automatically send me money every day or do you only send it if i ask?


Great question! We only send you money on days that you drive more than the advance transfer amount! Hope that answers your question


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

Lyft's Express Pay fee is 50 cents. Your fee is 99 cents. When will you reduce your fee to compete with Lyft's ? Has Uber discussed a competitive incentive plan with your company yet?


----------



## dailypay

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Lyft's Express Pay fee is 50 cents. Your fee is 99 cents. When will you reduce your fee to compete with Lyft's ? Has Uber discussed a competitive incentive plan with your company yet?


Hi! Our service is actually different that Lyft's in the sense that we offer one integrated payment for ALL your platforms. Right now, for example, if you drive for both DoorDash and Uber, you receive one daily payment comprised of your earrings across both platforms. In a few weeks, we are launching three more platforms so stay tuned!


----------



## AriSquared

Hi DailyPay, having trouble finding the answer. I earned a referral bonus for Uber today. Does that come to my account today or in my pass through payment? Thanks!


----------



## dailypay

AriSquared said:


> Hi DailyPay, having trouble finding the answer. I earned a referral bonus for Uber today. Does that come to my account today or in my pass through payment? Thanks!


Hi there,

For us to best answer your question, please DM us with your email address associated with your DailyPay account.

Thanks!


----------



## dailypay

Coming soon....

https://www.facebook.com/trydailypa...8617951667110/524297324432505/?type=3&theater


----------



## Lyft

I should think that you should mention that your service can't be used with Uber if you have instant pay. I mention this because it is very easy to close your Gobank account but not so easy to get Uber to remove link!


----------



## Micmac

Hi Dailypay, why don't you advance money like Lyft?


----------



## guesswho1000

Blah said:


> So to use your cash advance services the service fee is a dollar a day (if you want to receive upto 150 dollars of the potential income you already made in fares of that day)? If you don't use your service you don't have to pay the dollar service fee correct? There's no daily/monthly/yearly fee for just signing up for the system and not using it correct?
> 
> Just trying to understand it and hope others do as well before they use your service.
> 
> rates are cheaper than those brick in mortar cash advance services as long there isn't a fee being made when you are not using the service.
> 
> 
> dailypay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Secotime,
> 
> We appreciate your thoughts and feedback. While we can't pretend to know anybody's financial situation, in the end, it's not relevant. DailyPay benefits everyone. The overall goal here is to create an even cash flow and improve your overall experience. Imagine that you can expand your geographical parameters, by having cash to pay toll fares today and drive wherever you want; Simply put, we make sure you have all that you need to meet your expenses and never fall behind. Consider that you have an array of expenses (gas, tolls, parking etc) and while you continue utilizing your funds, you're still waiting until pay day. With DailyPay, your flow will be consistent, helping you to stay on track with your personal goals. It is a great benefit to you and actually has nothing to do with your credit score.
> 
> If you'd like us to answer any questions for you, I invite you to shoot us an e-mail at [email protected] and we will be happy to provide more in-depth understanding!
> 
> Feel free to see what some of our clients have said about us! (https://www.trydailypay.com/drivers/clients)
> 
> I hope this helps to provide some clarity-- Thanks and have a happy Wednesday!
Click to expand...


----------



## dailypay

Lyft said:


> I should think that you should mention that your service can't be used with Uber if you have instant pay. I mention this because it is very easy to close your Gobank account but not so easy to get Uber to remove link!


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## dailypay

Hey all!

Last week we launched DailyPay for all Postmates, Instacart & Fasten drivers! They join the mix of our other two rideshare and delivery platforms - Uber & DoorDash!

*Convenience fees haven't changed*...we combine your earnings from all platforms and send a single payment for a fixed transfer fee that is either $0.99 for earnings < $150 or $1.49 > $150.

As always, here if you have any questions!!

Thanks,

The DailyPay Team


----------



## Cowboyup

Not receiving daily pay. I did receive my reserve for last week. Don't think this is a good option for drivers leasing, and using fuel cards if that's why I'm not receiving pay daily.


----------



## nicktrad

How does the pay work with Postmates?



dailypay said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Last week we launched DailyPay for all Postmates, Instacart & Fasten drivers! They join the mix of our other two rideshare and delivery platforms - Uber & DoorDash!
> 
> *Convenience fees haven't changed*...we combine your earnings from all platforms and send a single payment for a fixed transfer fee that is either $0.99 for earnings < $150 or $1.49 > $150.
> 
> As always, here if you have any questions!!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> The DailyPay Team


Ho


----------



## Cowboyup

Experience so far is the "daily" pay isn't so daily. My bank is open 24 hours/7days a week. I receive refunds faster. Not sure if it's Wells Fargo that's the problem but that's not the bank I'm using.

I see the "sent" and when I click on info it says this is a weekend payment and will be Monday before funds deposit. If it's EFT it should be sent right away. Looks like dailypay is scheduling eft on a 3 day set. Instead of the "right away" or "24 hour" eft option. I had sent a support message about this issue on Wednesday. Received response following day at 8:30pm. On Friday I noticed a payment was sent but not deposited. Saturday another payment in "sent" fashion. 

This is a lot slower than I anticipated.


----------



## Driving and Driven

If it indicates "sent" and it does not show up in your bank account the next morning, it is because your bank has not processed the transaction. (Just because a branch of your bank is open for business does not mean they process all transactions on the weekend.)

I have been using daily pay for months and it works exactly as claimed and flawlessly. I check the website and get email updates every day which I drive.

DailyPay is not going to be the perfect solution for everyone. No business ever is. But if paying a buck to get $150 or more deposited a few days early means paying a bill on time (and eliminating a $25 late fee) or preventing and NSF fee on your bank account for some scheduled transaction (and eliminating a $35 NSF fee) then, by all means, it is definitely worth it.

Once you sign up for it, it works automatically and seamlessly. Maybe you're not cash poor and didn't need gas money to keep driving or rent or mortgage money. Maybe you are just trying to get some mad money for the weekend. I'm betting most of you wouldn't blink at dropping a buck to get a big chunk of cash several days early. A lot of us pay more than a dollar each day when we hop on to a tollway to get somewhere a little faster and cut through traffic. That's all it is. Some pocket change to get something done faster. The only difference is...the tollway is not always faster.


----------



## Cowboyup

It says .....Dailypay. Get paid every day. What part of that doesn't make sense?? 

I read all the rules and policies. It contradicts it's mission statement PERIOD!!! 

EFT are done instantly regardless of bank. Only network issues or holiday may delay payments. But this is not a brick and mortar style processing. My bank responds within a 24 hour to ANY transactions. Refunds are now processed faster even on most credit cards. Debits take as much as 3 days but I've seen it done within 2 minutes. 

In my bank transfer option online I can choose 3 day or next day payment. DailyPay is obvious set up on a delayed payment option. Reason ....for those that may choose to Cancel their account with Dailypay. Giving DailyPay time to review any payments that it is owed to them.


----------



## Driving and Driven

Cowboyup said:


> EFT are done instantly regardless of bank. Only network issues or holiday may delay payments.


That's just not true.


----------



## Cowboyup

Yes, it is. The bank sets up the schedule for deposits. That's why refunds and gas pumps are almost instant on accounts. Pending on the bank side means bank has already received the funds. But won't release it based on their schedule. Some banks have the option as their POLICY to go ahead and release funds early even in pending status. Not all banks participate if they have heavy fee rules (overdraft holds, Under balance fees). My bank does not have fees like this.


----------



## Driving and Driven

Cowboyup said:


> Yes, it is. The bank sets up the schedule for deposits. That's why refunds and gas pumps are almost instant on accounts. Pending on the bank side means bank has already received the funds. But won't release it based on their schedule. Some banks have the option as their POLICY to go ahead and release funds early even in pending status. Not all banks participate if they have heavy fee rules (overdraft holds, Under balance fees). My bank does not have fees like this.


How can a bank even have the option to release funds early, as you said, if all EFT's are done instantly? You just contradicted yourself.


----------



## Cowboyup

As per image attached.

Wells Fargo....the bank DailyPay uses to transfer funds to their clients is setup on a 2 day transfer schedule. Even with their SurePay option.

Now if I had a Wells Fargo account I would reveive it almost immediately. Or a bank that allows immediate funds even in pending status.

And NO I didn't contradict myself.,..idiot!!


----------



## MissUberM

dailypay said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Last week we launched DailyPay for all Postmates, Instacart & Fasten drivers! They join the mix of our other two rideshare and delivery platforms - Uber & DoorDash!
> 
> *Convenience fees haven't changed*...we combine your earnings from all platforms and send a single payment for a fixed transfer fee that is either $0.99 for earnings < $150 or $1.49 > $150.
> 
> As always, here if you have any questions!!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> The DailyPay Team


Love DailyPay, the service has been great, no glitches, no missing $$$ ever. I need you guys for Juno asap! Any plans for that?


----------



## VicNic123

Daily pay, how do I fix this issue? I started using uber instant pay. My bank was doing online maintenance last night so after I was done driving and tried to transfer earnings to my bank card it failed and when I went to uber application, it said it would attempt to send it to (***25) daily pays account numbee that I entered into the vault when I used daily pay, as I forgot to remove this information. I already received an email that daily pay deactived me account, so I dont want my earnings getting put in daily pays bank account and not routed to me at all as I am sure daily pay is losing a ton of money and can use all the money they can get. How can I ensure that I get my $68 earned for my few hours last night gets to me and not "lost" in daily pays coffers? Please responf ASAP


----------



## VicNic123

This is the message I received: 

Processed: 02:47AM
To: Bank Account ending in XX25
Sorry we couldn't process this payment via Instant Pay. Funds will be deposited in your bank account (ending in XX25) within 3 business days. You can update your card details by selecting Edit Card Details in the card selector on the Instant Pay screen.

It cannot go to daily pay. I do not want my money stolen by daily pay


----------



## VicNic123

Never mind. The uber system appears to have corrected itself. Uber is going to Link this earnings payment direcly to my bank account on file and not daily pay. Thanks. Victo


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

Where's my money dailypay?


----------



## MrBear

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Where's my money dailypay?


I don't know what your doing. It's a very simple process and uber has nothing to do with it.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

MrBear said:


> I don't know what your doing. It's a very simple process and uber has nothing to do with it.


There was an issue and it's been solved thank you for your unnecessary concern. ( Fyi it was on daily pays end and uber had everything to do with it)


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

Your company is just an arbitrage company..... There are instant payment systems in-app now.


----------



## dailypay

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Your company is just an arbitrage company..... There are instant payment systems in-app now.


Hi Dammit Mazzacane,

As you might already know, not every Uber driver is eligible for Instant Pay at this time. We also enable Fasten, DoorDash and Instacart Drivers to get their money before the platform pays them. Our goal is to provide flexibility in when you get paid, because, well, life happens!!

Thanks!


----------



## BaitNSwitch

See here guys, this is how you make a startup. Find a service shortfall in any industry, fill in the gap. Customers will come. Good idea.


----------



## MrBear

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> There was an issue and it's been solved thank you for your unnecessary concern. ( Fyi it was on daily pays end and uber had everything to do with it)


Unnecessary concern, it's just someone trying to help you, how rude!!


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

MrBear said:


> Unnecessary concern, it's just someone trying to help you, how rude!!


No offense but, your post sounded a little snarkish to me.


----------



## MrBear

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> No offense but, your post sounded a little snarkish to me.


I thought the same!


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce




----------



## dailypay

Hi all!

Great news! Just last week, we announced that we're now accepting all GrubHub Delivery drivers onto DailyPay! You can read up on our full launch details here: http://blog.trydailypay.com/dailypay_for_grubhub/

If this makes sense for you, you can sign up with the link in our description 

Let us know if you have any questions!


----------



## Shway93

Does this no longer work for uber?


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler

A quick question for the DailyPay reps: Do you have any future plans for support for Ride|Austin? It'd be an appreciated and welcome service for drivers in my area.
..and one comment: Thank you for supporting Fasten, DailyPay's been quite useful for when I drive with them.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Zombie thread, but I thought this is interesting. The "faster pay" scheme this company DailyPay started back when Uber made everyone wait up to 10 days to get paid seems to still be doing well, even though Uber now offers instant pay. They've expanded it and companies like McDonalds are using it to allow their employees to cash out some of their wages after each shift. Apparently, workers steal less, turn up to work more and quit less when they are paid more frequently. Imagine what would happen if the companies paid the workers _more money.... _


----------



## SEAL Team 5

The Gift of Fish said:


> Apparently, workers steal less, turn up to work more and quit less when they are paid more frequently.


Yep, and they save less. Daily work/daily pay was a fad of the 80's. Usually a very temporary means to pay for groceries and the like. Now daily pay is a lifestyle.


----------

